# dangers with new swift 630l



## roclaire

we purchased a brand new swift 630l from allen kerr last week on 29-3-08.....upon picking it up within 20 minutes central locking had locked us out ,,after another 20 minutes we gained entry by cab doors .....side door remained locked ...phoned dealer in morning ,being saturday no joy ,so had to cancell our trip to belguim...set of home with our 14 month old baby in his chaire with seat belt on ....on a left hand bend baby and seat ended on floor .....seat belt had unravelled completelly...stopped at chelston to see if they could help open door and showed them what happened with baby ...they couldnt open door and said seat belt issue was a major safety problem ant to go back to swift ..which we did first thing monday morning...they looked and had to cut our door off ,they made us a door out of two reject doors as they dont keep spares in stock????the door they made came back with oily fingeer prints on and doesnt shut properlly...when told about baby seat ,there answer was to put baby seat in other seat near window ...we baught this van so that if one of us was travelling alone we could watch him ion rear veiw mirror...when in other seat driver cant see him not really the answer we were looking for ...THIS IS A MAJOR SAFETY ISSUE ...IT COULD BE YOUR GRAND KIDS FASTENED IN WITH ONE OF THESE BELTS .. THEY ALSO CHANGED THE REAR DRAWSTHAT DID NOT FIT CORRECTLLY.........PLEASE ADVISE US AND ANY REDRESS WE HAVE WITH SWIFT


----------



## rickwiggans

Sorry indeed to hear of your problems. Be aware that you don't have any redress with Swift. Your contract is with the dealer from whom you purchased the vehicle - you must ensure that they deal with your problems. Recent experiences with Swift would suggest that they will do their best to help, but you must pursue this through the dealer


----------



## roclaire

*swift 630 l*

have spoken to allen kerr dealers who supplied us and havent got any answers yet .was very happy to begin with ,and dont blame dealer at all ,all he is doing is selling swifts motorhomes ...if we had gone back to allan kerrs they would not have been able to open the door so we would have had to wait for them to take back to swift ...in the mean time we would have been left with out our new van...for 5-6 weeks whilst swift make us a new door.....its still not acceptable for these problems to be happening on a brand new van swift....we will have to reject the van with the dealer under the sale of goods act ...1979...this does not resolve the safety issue of the seat belts and does not sove our problem with swift ....all we want is a 630 l that we payed for and that every thing works as it should ....i say again i have no problems with dealer as it is down to swifts workmanship that is at fault ....we were so chuffed to pick up our new van ,,dealer couldnt have been better....so its unfortunate that we have to go through him to resolve these problems .....swift are well aware of these problems on a 2 day old van.....they as a large manufacturer should look to resolve these problems as they have seen them at first hand ....has any one else come across these probs with a brand new van.....looks like they have had probs with bed slats before after reading some other forums........


----------



## carolgavin

Hi sorry to hear of your problems. Your dealer also has a duty of care to you in that they are suposed to PDI the vehicle whilst it is with them to check for any pre-delivery problems. I am not trying to belittle a dealer you are obviously happy with but they should have made sure all was in full working order not much to ask that the locking works. 
The seatbelt issue is not a Swift safety issue it is Fiat/Peugeots whichever the chassis is. I would not be happy if my dealer had not responded to my query you mention you have not had a response from them and this a week later!! Also am sure the cobbled together door is just that and they will have ordered you a new one.
It must be very disappointing for you having these problems with your new van but fingers crossed all will be well soon and you can enjoy it.  
Swift have an excellent reputation at sorting out their customers problems ASAP. Suggest you perhaps PM them with your details.


----------



## roclaire

*hello*

thanks for your reply ....the seat belts i mention are the rear ones fitted by swift not fiat as the front ones are ....in retrospect these probs should have been picked up in p.d.i by dealer ..the seat belt issue whould not have been picked up as we didnt come across it untill we fitted babyseat,,,,also they would not have picked up about bed as it only broke the first time we used ,so really it boils down to build quallity or lack of it at swift ...so really we are in a catch 22 situation ,.....i tend to lye with the manufactures ,ie swift ,,,,,,have read an easrleir forum and the bed situation seems to be a repeat problem from a differet model....we will have to reject the motorhome but when you pay nearlly 40,000 for something ,you want what you have paid for ...i appeciate the replys we are getting as these problems need resolving and if as i think its down to build quality ....surely swift need to sit up and take notice ......with out customers you dont have a buisness .......as to weather we would by a swift motorhome again ...i couldnt really say ....our van could just be one of the so called friday afternoon jobs that people talk about ,,,,,,but swift only work till miday on friday....so we will see what out come we get at the end of this trying episode ....all we want is the van that we chose and for it to work properly as it should .....is that too much to ask ..dont forget these problems started within 20 minutes of picking it up ..lets here your thoughts and many thanks for your responce


----------



## rowley

Swift have been very responsive to peoples problems on this forum, to such an extent that I would certainly be looking to Swift for my next motorhome. Have you emailed them? I am sure that you will get a rapid response.
If the seat belt unravelled then I would consider that a fault with the belt manufacturer rather than Swift. Hope that you get sorted soon.


----------



## hilldweller

Baby Seat.

A seat belt is designed to hold you in place *during* a crash.

It is *not* designed to hold you normally, you are often moving around and the belt lets you do this, it is designed to this.

So as far as I can see the fault with the baby seat is the law that says it is to be fixed by a belt not designed to fix baby seats.

This will be made worse by the seat being a bench seat with little support for the chair. Swift are right then, put the seat in the corner and it is supported on two sides instead of one.

The only seat belts that break this rule are competition seat belts that you lock tight when you fasten them.


----------



## Rapide561

*Seatbelts*

Hello

Looking at the seatbelt thing here......and I am not a seatbelt expert.

The seat belt will only "LOCK" when there is harsh braking or force. So, for general driving and to allow movement, the passenger can move freely within the confines of the seatbelt.

My dog used to travel in the front seat with his seat belt on and a special doggy harness. He could fall out of the seat belt in the "FIAT" seat as when the dog moved, the belt moved. Had I braked harshly, I would have expected the seat belt to "LOCK" and hence the dog would not have moved. Note - the dog was travelling with a special harness too and those of you that know me and knew him, will know that if I did not believe him to be safe, he would not have been in that seat.

As for the baby seat, does the same apply? I do not know, so am asking the question out of interest. What secures the baby seat to the SWIFT seat? The only baby seat I am slightly familiar with is my young nephew's. His seat is fixed to the car seat by anchor points and all sorts of things, in addition to the car seat belt. So, I ask, are habitation seats in motorhomes suitable seats for carrying a baby seat?

As I said, I know nothing about seat belts and baby seats, but am trying to get a clear understanding of what has happened.

For clarity, can I confirm that your child seat was on the habitation seat within the motorhome, the ones facing the direction of travel? I have two such seats and looking at the seat, the seat belt and a mental image of my nephew's baby seat, I do not think the three would be compatible.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin

Hi roclaire sorry misunderstood about the seatbelts   I do appreciate you are annoyed (I have been there myself waiting for repairs to my brand new van 8 months down the line) upset and frustrated but I don't think you need to reject the van!! You need to push the dealer for a response. Swift will pick this up I am sure and you will be sorted before you know it.
Rejection is to your dealer and not Swift and it is not an easy road. This from my own experience.


----------



## SwiftGroup

roclaire said:


> we purchased a brand new swift 630l from allen kerr last week on 29-3-08.....upon picking it up within 20 minutes central locking had locked us out ,,after another 20 minutes we gained entry by cab doors .....side door remained locked ...phoned dealer in morning ,being saturday no joy ,so had to cancell our trip to belguim...set of home with our 14 month old baby in his chaire with seat belt on ....on a left hand bend baby and seat ended on floor .....seat belt had unravelled completelly...stopped at chelston to see if they could help open door and showed them what happened with baby ...they couldnt open door and said seat belt issue was a major safety problem ant to go back to swift ..which we did first thing monday morning...they looked and had to cut our door off ,they made us a door out of two reject doors as they dont keep spares in stock????the door they made came back with oily fingeer prints on and doesnt shut properlly...when told about baby seat ,there answer was to put baby seat in other seat near window ...we baught this van so that if one of us was travelling alone we could watch him ion rear veiw mirror...when in other seat driver cant see him not really the answer we were looking for ...THIS IS A MAJOR SAFETY ISSUE ...IT COULD BE YOUR GRAND KIDS FASTENED IN WITH ONE OF THESE BELTS .. THEY ALSO CHANGED THE REAR DRAWSTHAT DID NOT FIT CORRECTLLY.........PLEASE ADVISE US AND ANY REDRESS WE HAVE WITH SWIFT


I can understand your frustration and certainly we want to help you.We do have a problem with that door and the manufacturer of the door which makes it difficult to resolve. You turned up unanounced at the factory and we did the best we could in those circumstances as we are hand to mouth with door supplies.Yes in hind site maybe we could of handled things better but as I understand it my female staff felt intimidated by your attitude.Be sure we want to resolve your problems and I had already asked our Customer services team yesterday to make contact so I dont know why they didnt? With regards to the seat belt it is not a major safety issue and has already been answered correctly by other members.To use this forum just to slag Swift off is an abuse.You have written me a letter which I received yesterday and you should have given me a chance to resolve it first which I will if you calm down.Regards Peter.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Does sound like a "sale of goods act " question to me.
Not fit for purpose.
see local trading standards offficer if you are not satisfied with solutions from dealer and swift.
See previouse posting "the perfect motorhome".
It still does not exist


Best of luck
Dave P


----------



## aido

*post subject*

It's hard to believe that such Rubbish is being produced by Motorhome Manufactures in this day and age, 
if it continues all you will be able to buy in the UK in years to come will be Imported,Just like the motorcar and motorbike.

The design of the British Motorhome is very smart looking so why can't they get their act together and build them better.

Reading through the previous posts from People who bought Swift Motorhomes you would have to feel very sorry for them. :roll: 
Aido


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> It's hard to believe that such Rubbish is being produced by Motorhome Manufactures in this day and age,
> if it continues all you will be able to buy in the UK in years to come will be Imported,Just like the motorcar and motorbike.
> 
> The design of the British Motorhome is very smart looking so why can't they get their act together and build them better.
> 
> Reading through the previous posts from People who bought Swift Motorhomes you would have to feel very sorry for them. :roll:
> Aido


British motorhome manufacturers dont produce rubbish! Faults occur often with supplier products (mostly German) Speak to any importer and they will quote horror stories over spare parts and faults experienced.It seems some people just want to knock us because that is easy to do over the internet.Peter.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Regarding baby seats.

When you buy a baby seat from companies such as Mothercare or Halfords, they will check that the seat is suitable for your vehicle, they do this as all baby seats will only fit correctly in certain vehicles.

I had to try 3 different seats to fit our Grand Voyager. We now have two baby seats, one for the Grand Voyager and another that fits better in our Swift 630L

It may be worthwhile getting Mothercare or Halford to confirm that the seat you have it suitable for the Swift motorhome, I believe they will do this check free.


----------



## aido

*post subject*

AS a ex owner of a 97 Swift Sundance Which we found to be very good we just traded up to get a larger MH at the time,

But reading this Forum one would have to be mad to buy a Swift Motorhome at the moment.
Are you telling me that everyone that is complaining about their Swift Motorhome is Imagining it :evil:

Aido


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: post subject*



SwiftGroup said:


> British motorhome manufacturers dont produce rubbish! Faults occur often with supplier products (mostly German) Speak to any importer and they will quote horror stories over spare parts and faults experienced.


You do seem to have a QA problem at Swift judging by the number of complaints in here. In fact it seems most manufacturers do. These are compounded by dealers, I assume, fed up with fixing product not fit to leave the factory.

So you say MHF folk should not complain but in your next breath you start slagging off the Germans.

Time to put your house in order is my humble opinion.


----------



## EJB

I guess that the MH in question is about 10 (Ten) days old?
Miracles are not performed by suppliers or manufacturers and to voice your anger in a public forum at this stage is totally unreasonable.
Goodwill resolves problems...not anger and abuse.
I wish you luck


----------



## teemyob

*Seats*

Hello there,

The seatbelt issue you mention is not confined to Swift and not realy their problem. The baby seat will not sit firmly on a motorhome seat cushion. Like they may in a saloon car or with ISOFIX. As Russel stated, the inertia real will only lock in a severe or violent manouvre.

We have a German Eura Mobil and the very same thing happens on the outer rear seat, not so bad on the outer window seat.

I would suggest you try a specialist or Halfords for a more suitable seat. The alternative would be to find an additional method of securing the seat that would not affect the safety of the original belt fittings.

I hope this helps, as with any new vehicle you may encounter teething troubles. Try buying a VW T5 Van which realy are rubbish.

Trev.


----------



## 105023

Roclare,

You are upset and obviously annoyed with the faults in your new motorhome and understandly so. But I don't understand what you hope to achieve by your post as you've already started to take steps to rectify the issues going back to the dealer and Swift. You know your rights.
With regard to the seat belt I assume you checked the suitability of the seat and other rear seats for securing a baby seat to them before purchase? I'm no expert on this matter but not all seats fit all models. 
Not all British Motorhomes are rubbish I have one - its easy to knock. 
I agree with Hilldwiller if you believed all the complaints on this forum - you'd never buy a motorhome.

Ginge


----------



## maddie

Hi, first of all the seatbelts are designed to allow free movement and upon sudden braking they have a ball bearing type thing that under pressure of heavy breaking moves forward locking up the seat belt.
Not knocking Swift in any form
As to parts supply surely as britains largest manufacture Peter you must have some clout with your supplyiers ?If not I would be looking for different supplyers or at least carry a good stock for backup.
EJB just read your reply as I was writing this/// if I had spent say 40k on something new I would expect it to work properly as I am sure Peter would.If this forum helps get it resolved then good!
:lol: terry


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: post subject*



hilldweller said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> British motorhome manufacturers dont produce rubbish! Faults occur often with supplier products (mostly German) Speak to any importer and they will quote horror stories over spare parts and faults experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to have a QA problem at Swift judging by the number of complaints in here. In fact it seems most manufacturers do. These are compounded by dealers, I assume, fed up with fixing product not fit to leave the factory.
> 
> So you say MHF folk should not complain but in your next breath you start slagging off the Germans.
> 
> Time to put your house in order is my humble opinion.
Click to expand...

WE have problems yes like most companies and I will deal with it thankyou.I didnt mention German manufacturers in particular I stated imported product.


----------



## 101405

*swift*

Swift are dealing with this, No need to put the boot In, this is a Dealer problem which should have been corrected, correct fitting of baby seat is the customers responsibility. Yes German vans do have problems, lots!!


----------



## teemyob

*Germans*

I might add in Swifts favour, try getting curtain hooks for a German van, let alone a blinking habitation door!.

Nightmare,
Trev.


----------



## maddie

Hi Peter, I took it as "mostly german"meaning problems with a lot of german supplys :lol: are they trying to stop us British catching up so to speak :lol: Shamless is about to start on e4 so I am going
:lol: terry
ps Grokel I belive is still awaiting a reply to sticky black gunge unless I have missed it  :lol:


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: post subject*



SwiftGroup said:


> WE have problems yes like most companies and I will deal with it thankyou.


Good.

This country NEEDS you to do this.

We once had a motorbike industry, they produced rubbish, the Japs slaughtered them.

We once had a car industry, they produced rubbish, everyone slaughtered them.

We once had an electronics industry............

And so it goes on.

The UK has a large caravan industry, struggling here and there, please try and hang on to it for all our sakes.


----------



## carolgavin

The chap had a problem, he informed his dealer who if I understand correctly have not yet got back to him. He posts multiple posts including this one and slags off the manufacturer in every one. His perogative of course!! No one is saying he should not do it. 

Turns out he has been to manufacturer who have done their best with limited supplies to hand when OP arrives at factory!!! He then sends letter cos still not happy. Does not wait for reply and comes on here, possibly hoping Swift see his posts, fair enough other people have used this as a way to attract their attention.

Swift are THE only manufacturer sticking their head above the parapet in order to help people who have had problems. They do not say their vans are perfect, they do not say they did not have a problem they try and help wherever and however they can. We can argue till blue in the face about whether the problems should have existed in the first place but in any event what ultimately matters is how they resolve it!!! They are doing a pretty good job by all accounts.

Oh in case you are wondering I do not have a swift van. However having seen the way they try and resolve any difficulties on here my next van definately will be a swift.

So to roclaire you have an offer of assistance from Swift which I am sure you will be happy to take up, but I would suggest that you perhaps calm down take a deep breath, accept offer and get van fixed. Hopefully soon this will be no more than a blip in enjoying your purchase. Good luck!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I can understand roclaire being angry over the alleged problems with his new van BUT hijacking threads from all over MHF and thereby creating the impression that there are loads of current problems with Swift vans is abusing MHF and not the best way to get the issues resolved. 
I monitor this site regularly and I was only thinking the other day that there hadn't been a Swift complaint for ages. When you consider they make around 25% of the vans sold in the UK that's not bad going.
I know Swift will do everything in their power to sort out problems that are within their control when they're brought to their attention but in law the dealer is responsible and should be sorting things without the need for a customer to go direct to the manufacturer. 
These things take time and have to be worked through, you can't magic results out of thin air no matter how much money you've spent. 

Andy


----------



## fransgrandad

*Swift*

Hang fire for a moment guys let's not beat up Swift, they have acknowledged a problem and I am sure will sort it out for their customer.

I don't see that it is unreasonable to defend the british motorhome manufacturers, the products from other countries have as many problems as the home grown variety, I recently was in convrsation with a chap who had spent a small fortune on an American RV. he was not at all happy with the vehicle and was getting no support from the dealer or the manufacturer!!!

I have had my own problems with new motorhomes and suffered from poor dealer service, so do not see the world via those rose tinted specs. I have a new Swift and would see no reason not to buy another.

Les.


----------



## stewartwebr

Hang on: I can understand how disappointed you must feel. I have also been there. However, by the sound of things and by what Peter has written in his posts (how many other motorhome companies reply on here) Swift have been doing all they can. The part about intimidation of staff concerns me. The Customer Care Team are so friendly and helpful at Swift. The multiple entries on here also make me think you need to slow down al little and give swift a chance.

If you wrote to Peter yesterday wait for his reply and what he intends to do. No point burning your bridges before they are built.

Stewart


----------



## asprn

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Are you telling me that everyone that is complaining about their Swift Motorhome is Imagining it :evil:


No-one's telling you anything (from you post, that would most likely be pointless) but you are clearly telling everyone what you think about Swift motorhomes, and in the process, making them out to be rubbish,

The simple fact of life is that this ain't a perfect world. When you buy an complicated manufactured piece of machinery, it stands to reason some people will have some problems sometimes. The vast majority do not, but a small minority do. The vast majority do not usually make lengthy posts about how great their new van is, because they're out & about enjoying it - that's human nature. Whenever someone has a problem - like the poster here - they naturally want to have it resolved. The problem comes though when - as Peter says - the internet makes it too easy to turn a problem into a drama, and others jump on the bandwagon when doing so does not help bring about a solution (quite the reverse).

How about letting Swift get on with resolving the problem?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

roclaire said:


> IT COULD BE YOUR GRAND KIDS FASTENED IN WITH ONE OF THESE BELTS


And your point is? Is that shouted statement supposed to make me think, "Oh yeah - I never thought of that - wow - quite right - let's get angry." ? I actually find it quite patronising.

My advice? Stop shouting, calm down, and concentrate on working with your dealer - who has the prime responsibility for your problem - on a solution. Perhaps also consider what you've achieved so far: got the manufacturer's back up as well as your own blood pressure, with little to show for it in the way of resolution.



roclaire said:


> PLEASE ADVISE US AND ANY REDRESS WE HAVE WITH SWIFT


Redress? Do I detect an underlying 4-syllable "c" word in there? Of course your van problems are frustrating - everyone here understands that - but come on! Worse things happen at sea. Start acknowledging that none of us is exempt from problems, and work with the people who are trying to help you.

Dougie.


----------



## Jagman

Sorry to hear of your problems, anyone would be upset under the circumstances. Issue of child seats has brief thread elsewhere on forum but it is something that will remain challenging as more and more grandparents take to motorhoming and offer childcare to family members. The 'grandkids in the motorhome' market will grow and grow, adding to the child seat issues faced by young famlies who motorhome for themselves . Fact is that seatbelt-restrained child seats do not fit particularly well in most motorhomes. My double dinette forward facing 3 point belts take a fair bit of time to get right even with basically very good firmly fixed cushions below and at the back, excellent belts and good quality child seats. Even when fixed they can of course move as inertia reel system is designed so to do (as already mentioned in previous post) and as kids move about and wriggle around the belts can slacken off. I wonder if any manufacturers have thought about this and considered isofix type anchorages for child seats and/or clipping points for the additional straps that you can get to fit from the top of the child seat to the floor of estate cars 4x4's etc. to stop the seat 'rotating' forwards on impact. Thankfully high velocity impacts on MH's seem relatively rare but I would fear for the overall safety of child seats in motorhomes generally under such circumstances. The problem of the 'inner child seat' falling off into the isle is a real worry if belts slacken off. Obviously this is not a problem faced in the car situation where of course there isn't an isle and the car body provides a solid boundary for both seats. I think advising only to use the outer position is OK as far as it goes but really should lead to the conclusion that ' therefore only one child seat can be safely accommodated in our vehicle'. This would make many MH users rethink their child carrying plans. Sorry to go slightly off main thread here, I do feel for your frustration with your new and very expensive new vehicle, but the problems with your MH does raise this wider issue I think. I wonder if anyone anywhere has offcially crash-tested child seats in MH's?


----------



## Rapide561

*German v British.*

Hello

Some very interesting points raised in this thread.

Re the British industry - how right you are, we have so little left. East Yorks/Lincs is full of caravan firms, Atlas, Willerby, Swift and so on. The site I am on, here in Italy, has a load of static caravans used for holiday lets - and they have all come from Great Britain. The British coach building industry is down to one marque - but do we see them exported? Very, very rarely. Yet UK coach operators are operating foreign marques like Van-Hool, Bova and so on, yet the British Plaxton is a good work horse. I would take one to China for a test run - pay attention PLAXTON! (You know what's coming, sponsored drive to China, in Plaxton B12, complete with humble bucket.)

As for the German vans.....I am in the same situation as I was last September in whilst in Italy. German van owners are introducing themselves, in what ever language they can, and then ask for a nosey round the van. I have conducted 11 - yes 11 - guided sight seeing tours this week. All were amazed at the spec - oven, microwave, proper shower. the silver colour, fridge freezer and so on. It could of course be that they are coming to see me! I am the only Brit on the site and Hymer are the dominant brand, followed by Burstner and Dethleffs. Not one of these vans looks to have a standard awning. This is something I have never thought about, yet the "sight see-ers" have noted how neat the awning is. I have never even thought about it., but the awning is partially recessed when closed. I have also had the fortune to be shown around numerous German vans, and just like when I looked for a German van, I was let down by interior colours, fabrics, general spec and so on. The van's woodwork however, felt almost bomb proof it was so solid. Maybe I look at cosmetics before "hidden" things. I don't know.

It is very frustrating when a motorhome "plays up", an issue many of us have faced recently with Scuttlegate, Juddergate and so on. These issues relate to the chassis rather than the convertor. I have had a fair share of woes as many will recall, but went on to choose a second Swift product. The van has taken some hammer, in terms of almost daily use. Yes, I have a broken bed slat, but the bed has had some hammer too. No, no, no - not like that - the blooming dog is always jumping on and off it. What I will add, is that when the time comes to replace this van, it will probably be a Swift (sorry Peter - you aint got rid of me yet!)

In terms of my dealings with Swift though, I can say that everyone I have met has been pleasant and so on, from the two girls on the switchboard/reception area, to designers, repairers and so on. I also remember Peter (Humber-Traveller) making the same comments when he was having a nosey around the factory and also when coming with me to the factory at a later date.

I think Peter (Swift Group) was very honest to admit, on this forum, that there had been issues and so on, and not many CEO's will do that in public.

I am sure, roclaire, that your troubles will soon be resolved.

I am a firm beliver in the proof of the pudding is in the eating etc, and I certainly took on the pudding when I took delivery of this van. There have been one or two bits and bats to resolve - one of which was most frustrating to Swift/Fiat/myself and the manufacturer of the tiny part involved. It was however, resolved, despite the great deal of effort that was needed.

Russell


----------



## 101075

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> AS a ex owner of a 97 Swift Sundance Which we found to be very good we just traded up to get a larger MH at the time,
> 
> But reading this Forum one would have to be mad to buy a Swift Motorhome at the moment.
> Are you telling me that everyone that is complaining about their Swift Motorhome is Imagining it :evil:
> 
> Aido


Aido I also have a new Swift MH which had a few problems, once Swifts were aware Peter rang me personally on a Saturday afternnoon to let me know they were sorting out, Customer services contacted on the following Monday to arrang for the repairs to be done, for me I can't see that Swift could have been any better. I agree everythiing should work but sometimes it goes wrong and I doubt wether there are any manufactures out there that do not have problems with their products, it's how they are rectified that counts.

I do think Swifts need to be given a certain amount of time to put things right before everyone starts slagging them off in open forum.

After my expierences with Swifts and there customer care I will defianatly buy another. I am not sure you would get the same level of care and understanding from any other manufaturer.

PS: For the record I have no connection at all with Swifts


----------



## Glengyle

've had a few problems with my van and Swift's customer service has been excellent. Give them time and I'm sure your issues will be resolved.


----------



## maddie

Hi all,having not been on a Swift factory visit,but been at G/G Park before visits I noticed most vans were in fact already Swift owners,and from what I saw most were v/pleased with them. :lol: As I have a self build and know a bit of the probs faced by bulding vans can I ask Swift (so that we may get an insight)after fitting boilers, cookers, toilets fridges etc,(basicaly the things that go wrong) are they tested after fitting? is everything tried & tested before leaving the factory ? or is this left to the dealer to check ?This I suspect may be where it goes t-ts up. If checked at the factory are the people doing it correctly?or what.The van is only as good as the worst person making it :lol: 
terry
Perhaps Peter & Swift could tell us none visitors the process of building?are problems able to be fixed in house or do they go back to suppliers after probs are identified?(thinking of my mates b/room door on this one which he has put on a bolt on to stop it opening -6 mths old)


----------



## roclaire

hello peter from swift thanks for your reply with regards our motorhome first of all i am not here to rubbish or belittle swift or anyone at all .what i am saying is that i was quite happy to purchase your product ...if these problems hadnt happened ,no doubt i would be still very happy.....unfortunately these problems came to light with in 20 minutes of taking delivery....i was advised by one of your dealers to take back to yourselves as they could not rectify problem with door ...our options would have been to leave it with them and for them to arrange to have it sent up to you ......so we only did what your dealers suggested ...when we arrived after missing our trip to belguim and encountering these problems we turned up at factory .....we were spoken to by your customer services girl called jenny ..who came out and looked at the problems and called a thecnitian to come and look and try and resolve the problems ...i was present whith two of your technitians who both agreed that it would be a problem to remove door and they would have to cut it open before they could try to find a solution....at no time was i theatening or intimidateing .....and i hope that you will personally check also with the two girls on reception also with the members of staff who kept comming out to ...do various tasks and all taking note of our young son.....we were at your factory for nearlly 6 hrs ....and i think you will find with the members of staff that we spoke to and came into contact with were not intimidated by me or my wife or our 14 month old son....i cannot help being 6,3 and rather musclur biuld ......i treat people as they treat me and your staff were very polite and helpfull ,i have not said otherwise ....
when the van was returned to us after being jet washed i went out to inspect the door ....as soon as i saw the door it was coverd with oily finger prints and where they had just jet washed it the inner door blinds were ruined and the interior panels were wet....i went back into jenny and said i was not happy and whoever had just fitted the door needed taking to task .....it was not acceptable for it to be returned to us in that condition...it then came to light that the door fitted was two halves of reject doors that were stuck together ,,,,i said this was totally unacceptable and i wanted a new door not a reject door.....this was as you might say the straw that broke the camels back ..or the cream on the cake.........it was at this stage that jennys supervisor stated that ..mr lock we dont have to even do this for you ...its your dealer that should sort this out ........so we finally left feeling totally dejected .....i am glad that you have said perhaps you could have done things differntlly ........but i do hope you check with your staff that dealt with us and see if they were intimitaed by me ....especialy your reception staff that we were with for atleast 3 hrs ...and also your technitans ..who spoke to me in the van ,one was an electrical thecnitian....and the other one was some one from the build line that had worked with these doors....i think if you ask then they will tel you i was polite and cuteous ...
i did receive a call from your customer sevices yesterday say that it was a curtasy call and that swift would be writing to me ...nothing more or nothing less ..as i said at the beging i am not here to slag swift off ...these problems have arisen and need resolving ...i say again .i am quite prepared to fetch the van back to yourselves and talk through the problems and how they could be rectified ,,,.as the problem with the rear bed seems to be repeat problem you have had before after reading previous forums.......i have shown this problem to 4 dealers of swift motorhomes and they all agree its a build issue ....if you care to check with viv jones at salop leisure he will explain what is wrong .....or if you care to call bill at discovery at delamere he has seen the problem and is in agreement its a build issue ......as i said earleier all problems are solvable so lets get together and sort these issues out ........you have my contact tel number and i am available 24 hrs aday .and i am more than happy to come to the factory and speak to yoursef or production managers ..to resolve these issues ...i cant see what more i can do ,i await your phone call or comments all i am, asking for is what we payed for..thanks rob


----------



## SwiftGroup

roclaire said:


> hello peter from swift thanks for your reply with regards our motorhome first of all i am not here to rubbish or belittle swift or anyone at all .what i am saying is that i was quite happy to purchase your product ...if these problems hadnt happened ,no doubt i would be still very happy.....unfortunately these problems came to light with in 20 minutes of taking delivery....i was advised by one of your dealers to take back to yourselves as they could not rectify problem with door ...our options would have been to leave it with them and for them to arrange to have it sent up to you ......so we only did what your dealers suggested ...when we arrived after missing our trip to belguim and encountering these problems we turned up at factory .....we were spoken to by your customer services girl called jenny ..who came out and looked at the problems and called a thecnitian to come and look and try and resolve the problems ...i was present whith two of your technitians who both agreed that it would be a problem to remove door and they would have to cut it open before they could try to find a solution....at no time was i theatening or intimidateing .....and i hope that you will personally check also with the two girls on reception also with the members of staff who kept comming out to ...do various tasks and all taking note of our young son.....we were at your factory for nearlly 6 hrs ....and i think you will find with the members of staff that we spoke to and came into contact with were not intimidated by me or my wife or our 14 month old son....i cannot help being 6,3 and rather musclur biuld ......i treat people as they treat me and your staff were very polite and helpfull ,i have not said otherwise ....
> when the van was returned to us after being jet washed i went out to inspect the door ....as soon as i saw the door it was coverd with oily finger prints and where they had just jet washed it the inner door blinds were ruined and the interior panels were wet....i went back into jenny and said i was not happy and whoever had just fitted the door needed taking to task .....it was not acceptable for it to be returned to us in that condition...it then came to light that the door fitted was two halves of reject doors that were stuck together ,,,,i said this was totally unacceptable and i wanted a new door not a reject door.....this was as you might say the straw that broke the camels back ..or the cream on the cake.........it was at this stage that jennys supervisor stated that ..mr lock we dont have to even do this for you ...its your dealer that should sort this out ........so we finally left feeling totally dejected .....i am glad that you have said perhaps you could have done things differntlly ........but i do hope you check with your staff that dealt with us and see if they were intimitaed by me ....especialy your reception staff that we were with for atleast 3 hrs ...and also your technitans ..who spoke to me in the van ,one was an electrical thecnitian....and the other one was some one from the build line that had worked with these doors....i think if you ask then they will tel you i was polite and cuteous ...
> i did receive a call from your customer sevices yesterday say that it was a curtasy call and that swift would be writing to me ...nothing more or nothing less ..as i said at the beging i am not here to slag swift off ...these problems have arisen and need resolving ...i say again .i am quite prepared to fetch the van back to yourselves and talk through the problems and how they could be rectified ,,,.as the problem with the rear bed seems to be repeat problem you have had before after reading previous forums.......i have shown this problem to 4 dealers of swift motorhomes and they all agree its a build issue ....if you care to check with viv jones at salop leisure he will explain what is wrong .....or if you care to call bill at discovery at delamere he has seen the problem and is in agreement its a build issue ......as i said earleier all problems are solvable so lets get together and sort these issues out ........you have my contact tel number and i am available 24 hrs aday .and i am more than happy to come to the factory and speak to yoursef or production managers ..to resolve these issues ...i cant see what more i can do ,i await your phone call or comments all i am, asking for is what we payed for..thanks rob


Hi Rob,I do understand your frustration and thankyou for coming back to us.The door should not have been faulty and I have to assume operated ok with us and the dealer it is a Hartel door which is significantly more expensive than its predeccessor and should not fail FACT so there is hell on here this morning.We should have taken a new door from production so I have made this clear to everyone for the future.I believe the girls are in touch with you and we will ensure you are a 'happy bunny' If you come upto the factory please let me know and we can meet up.Best Regards Peter.


----------



## roclaire

*swifl630l*

may i say many thanks peter for replying if its ok i will travell up to factory first thing in morning and see if we can resolve these issues...if you are available to see me please post a reply on this forum...many thanks rob


----------



## 111233

*swift 630l -ace firenze*

we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer ...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: swift 630l -ace firenze*



nixi said:


> we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer ...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...


Hi,

Suggest you read the *positive* comments from many *satisfied* Swift owners.

If Webbs are like us with after care, you will not have a problem. In practically all the cases the complainers (righty so in many cases) have purchased from National Dealer Chains, not family dealers.

The seat belt issue is nothing to do with Swift anyway and would apply to the majority of MH's or non car type seating

Peter


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: swift 630l -ace firenze*



nixi said:


> we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer ...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...


Firstly welcome to motorhomefacts I see you have joined today. It's a great place to be with lots of interesting posts and people.

I think if you take the time to read the posts about swift properly and thoroughly you will find they are the only manufacturer sticking their heads above ground admitting some problems may exist and going all out on an open internet forum to sort things out for customers!!! Sorry but cannot see Tescos doing that and with all due respect a motorhome is a thoroughly diffferent and more complex beast that a T shirt, trousers or bra!!!! Some problems only manifest themselves during use and the motorhome market is no different. Despite rigorous pre testing the Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen base vehicles developed a fault which required a full safety recall.
On all of the resurrected (by poster of this thread) old threads, on every one is a response from Swift asking the customer to get in touch directly. This they do not actually have to do! Your contract is with the dealer you purchased van from and it is up to them to sort things out. Some do not bother, poster of this thread is still waiting for his dealer to get back to him. Contrast that with the fact he is going to factory tomorrow to get issues resolved. 
Peter does and is taking action. Pity you are not going for the swift/ace as frankly you are missing out on the best back up in the business however that is your perogative.
Good luck with your purchase whatever you choose.


----------



## mikeyv

*Re: swift 630l -ace firenze*



nixi said:


> we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer ...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...


I'm sorry, but reading the forums over the last year or so, I would be inclined to the exact opposite opinion to yours. What other manufacturer is so accessible? By the way, I don't even own a Swift, but would have no hesitation in buying one.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: swift 630l -ace firenze*



JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> nixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer ...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Suggest you read the *positive* comments from many *satisfied* Swift owners.
> 
> If Webbs are like us with after care, you will not have a problem. In practically all the cases the complainers (righty so in many cases) have purchased from National Dealer Chains, not family dealers.
> 
> The seat belt issue is nothing to do with Swift anyway and would apply to the majority of MH's or non car type seating
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

Just a thought Peter, but are there actually any motorhomes at all where a childs seat thingy will fit properly? Motorhome seats alway tend to be a compromise between seating and bedding and there's obviously a third element in the equation, kid safety. That's a lot of requirements to satisfy.

I recall when our kids were tiny we had to have special holes drilled in the car floor to take the webbing anchorage points. Then someone pointed out that if the car seat back came unclipped under impact stress etc the integrity of the installation was well and truly compromised anyway. It was quite some time before car makers saw the light and started fitting Isofix retaining systems.

Andy


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
With regard to the problem of child seats moving due to being held by inertia belts would it be possible to replace these belts with non inertia type as the mountings are already in place, obviously this could only be done with the blessing of the manufacturer,
Chris V


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

stickey said:


> Hi,
> With regard to the problem of child seats moving due to being held by inertia belts would it be possible to replace these belts with non inertia type as the mountings are already in place, obviously this could only be done with the blessing of the manufacturer,
> Chris V


Why do you have to have the blessing of the manufacturer, it is your vehicle and all you are doing is changing to an *aproved* seat restrainer fixed to an *aproved* fixing point.

I cannot see it affecting any warranty.

Regards


----------



## maddie

Hi nixi 
I doubt anyone on here gives Swift more stick than me and I don't have one :lol: I must say if I were to buy a new van it would be a Swift just for there service on here. There are plenty of happy owners you only hear about the unhappy & I have no doubt that you will not get the boss of any other manufactuers trying to help put there product right :lol: They all get probs but not all as helpfull as Peter & his team  
only my opinion
:lol: terry


----------



## 111233

hello ihave just read carol gavins reply on this forum...i am well aware of consumer rights as i am a manager in a retail shop in trowbridge ...i can appreciate there is a differnce between a pair of nickers and a bra compared to a motorhome ..im guessing you are part of the older generation of motorhome users ...the law states that goods must be of a merchantable quality ....if all these complaints on here about swift are genuine then surelly spome of there products are questionable to say the least ...the gentle man has his contract with the dealer allen kerr ...who amazingly is keeping very quiet on the issues mentioned ..it makes me wonder why ..as i am sure peter from swift must have had some input with them...........in law the problem is with the dealer ,but ultimatelly he would not have this problem if swift were producing good fit for purpose ...
yes the boss peter has to be commended for acknowlegeing there has been problems with this van......but we will edge our bets and buy an auto trail as we dont see loads of complaints on here ....sound like a better bet to me .....bye for now one worried mum


----------



## rowley

Nixi, I hope that you will think again. I will have no hesitation in buying a Swift next time. As has been pointed out by several people, I doubt whether any motorhome seat would be safe for a child seat if it is fitted with inertia reel seatbelts and loose seat cushions.


----------



## Penquin

A few points;

1. your contract is with your dealer who should be able to resolve issues IF you deal with them and let them do it,

2. Swift have been excellent in helping owners resolve problems - in one recent problem Swift were able to give me important safety information that local dealers were unable to provide,

3. The fitting of childrens seats is VERY difficult - the child does not have enough mass to keep the seat locked, the belt is designed ONLY to lock when severe forces are applied to it - fitting them is a skilled job and does take training. Halfords, Mothercare and similar dealers will NOT just sell you a seat, they insist on demonstrating the correct fitting for that vehicle and then checking you can do it correctly. Not all seats will fit all vehicles and many need special modifications to allow them to be fitted (usually these additions cost more ,of course!). The law is sensible and designed to protect children. If you have seen a child that has been propelled around the inside of a small vehicle (car) it is devastating, in a large vehicle it would be even worse. You have probably seen the TV advert about wearing seatbelts where the mother is killed by being hit by her son travelling unrestrained in the rear seat - it is accurate! Working with the statutory ambulance service has shown me sights you would rather not encounter. Even ambulances have trouble carrying children due to the requirement to have appropriate child seats for those under the legal age.

4. This sounds like I am criticising you, I am not and feel very sorry that you are not having a good time, but it does sound like your dealer did not pick up faults as part of the pdi and that Swift are aware and trying to resolve the problems. Of course, if the problems had been found you could not have collected the vehicle and would still be without it (although £40,000 better off while they sorted it out).

5. Try to find the time to give the dealer a chance to sort it out with the backup of Swift (with which of course they have a contract with similar protection). Swift make excellent vehicles, with a very high degree of reliability but it is up to us to ensure we use them correctly if we try to add "extras" such as child seats, they are NOT part of the original design from the factory.

6. Good luck, we all hope you will have the issues addressed and resolved quickly and that you will enjoy using your vehicle as soon as possible.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

rowley said:


> Nixi, I hope that you will think again. I will have no hesitation in buying a Swift next time. As has been pointed out by several people, I doubt whether any motorhome seat would be safe for a child seat if it is fitted with inertia reel seatbelts and loose seat cushions.


Nixi,

Don't just fly to Autotrail because of the current hoohah on here about Swift vans.

Autotrail make good vans but there are plenty of examples on MHF of teething probs with them as well. As just one example Tucano is selling his Apache in the MHF classifieds and he had issues with his van from the off.

Swift make good vans and they make a good deal more vans than Autotrail. Therefore the chances are you'll see more problems on here for Swift just cos there's more around.

You don't see the CEO of Autotrail on MHF sorting out issues with his vans directly with users. Peter Smith and his Swift team have gained the admiration and support from a large proportion of MHF users over the last year or so for their upfront customer service which is head and shoulders above virtually any other volume manufacturer in the UK or anywhere else.

And no I don't have a Swift product, although I'm probably going to buy one next.

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

nixi said:


> hello ihave just read carol gavins reply on this forum...i am well aware of consumer rights as i am a manager in a retail shop in trowbridge ...i can appreciate there is a differnce between a pair of nickers and a bra compared to a motorhome ..im guessing you are part of the older generation of motorhome users ...the law states that goods must be of a merchantable quality ....if all these complaints on here about swift are genuine then surelly spome of there products are questionable to say the least ...the gentle man has his contract with the dealer allen kerr ...who amazingly is keeping very quiet on the issues mentioned ..it makes me wonder why ..as i am sure peter from swift must have had some input with them...........in law the problem is with the dealer ,but ultimatelly he would not have this problem if swift were producing good fit for purpose ...
> yes the boss peter has to be commended for acknowlegeing there has been problems with this van......but we will edge our bets and buy an auto trail as we dont see loads of complaints on here ....sound like a better bet to me .....bye for now one worried mum


You obviously choose to read the negative points not the positive.Motorhomers know we monitor the forum and can be contacted in this way therefore Swift feature a lot please dont be nieve enough that other manufacturers are fault free.Peter.


----------



## carolgavin

nixi said:


> ..im guessing you are part of the older generation of motorhome users ...


Hi Nixi, you are guessing wrongly hon am young thing but not sure why age should have a bearing!!!! I seem to have offended you and for that I apologise..... not my intention!
I more than some are well aware of consumer rights in relation to motorhomes as am myself in dispute with mine. Just wish I had the same support as Swift are giving on here!! But hey ho thats life.
Yes I agree problems should not occur but as you will know being a manager of a shop that they do occur. It is then how the shop/dealer etc manages the problem that counts. The vans are fit for purpose but have encountered teething troubles! Like lots of things do.
I think though what you probably have been reading here in the last day or so is resurrected old posts (well sorted out by now) by the OP here to highlight his problem. 
Like I said it is entirely up to you what van you ultimately prefer but just wanted to point out how hard peter and his team have been working to resolve some of the issues they have had. Just thought you were being a bit unfair on them. 
Enjoy your new van when you get it am sure you and your kids will love the life, like everyone else on here does!


----------



## broc

nixi said:


> ......but we will edge our bets and buy an auto trail as we dont see loads of complaints on here ....sound like a better bet to me .....bye for now one worried mum


Don't be fooled into thinking Autotrail vehicles are better quality 'out of the factory' than anything produced by Swift.... especially when it comes to problems with the 'bought-in' items that are common to many manufacturers these days. Also I suspect Autotrail rely upon their dealer network just as much as Swift to pick up faults through PDI, so the experience you receive as a customer is largely down to the dealer.

If it was not for the excellent dealer support we received with our Cheyenne 696SE (bought new in 2006) I doubt we would still have it. I lost count of the number of trips it had back to the dealer in the first 6 months of ownership. I think we had over 20 post-delivery faults with the vehicle in total but these were dealt with efficiently by the dealer. I tried to remain philosophical about the whole thing; after all we bought an expensive,complex product that has many components and systems and it is to be expected that sometimes things break down.

I am happy to say that having stuck with the vehicle we have only had a couple of very minor problems in the last 18 months.


----------



## roclaire

hello everyone ..i am waiting for a reply from peter to see if its ok to travell up to factory to remedy these issues ......as for maddie you say you give swift stick on here yet you dont own one ...i dont think that is fair ,if you had one of there motorhomes and had problems then fair enough you are justified to give them some stick ......my complaints are genuine ....as for the other reply regarding the gentleman who works for the ambulance service ...my wife is a nurse and has worked in a-e ect also we have stopped at 2 serious rta and i have personally seen 2 unfortunate people pass awy in my wifes arms ....this is why we take safety very seriouslly.....all we are asking for is what we payed for and to resolve these issues.....if peter contacts me tnght i will go to factory tmrw and see what we can do ....i will keep forum informed either way


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> Hi all,having not been on a Swift factory visit,but been at G/G Park before visits I noticed most vans were in fact already Swift owners,and from what I saw most were v/pleased with them. :lol: As I have a self build and know a bit of the probs faced by bulding vans can I ask Swift (so that we may get an insight)after fitting boilers, cookers, toilets fridges etc,(basicaly the things that go wrong) are they tested after fitting? is everything tried & tested before leaving the factory ? or is this left to the dealer to check ?This I suspect may be where it goes t-ts up. If checked at the factory are the people doing it correctly?or what.The van is only as good as the worst person making it :lol:
> terry
> Perhaps Peter & Swift could tell us none visitors the process of building?are problems able to be fixed in house or do they go back to suppliers after probs are identified?(thinking of my mates b/room door on this one which he has put on a bolt on to stop it opening -6 mths old)


Maddie,you have a standing open invitation to come and inspect us any time.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: swifl630l*



roclaire said:


> may i say many thanks peter for replying if its ok i will travell up to factory first thing in morning and see if we can resolve these issues...if you are available to see me please post a reply on this forum...many thanks rob


Rob, firstly I understand yet again you was rude to my staff this afternoon so coming upto Swift to shout at me or my staff will get you nowhere.By all means you are welcome to come to Swift but we should ensure we have all the parts ready and we can sort your issues out in one go.It seems Kerrs dont want to deal with you but I am happy to do so but not if you are going to behave in the way you have been doing.Regards Peter.


----------



## Rapide561

*Swift*

Hi Nixi and welcome to the forum.

Autotrail - Read the forums a bit deeper. There is one man in particular for whom my heart goes out.

Swift - I had one - and yes it had things amiss. I am however the owner of another Swift and have every confidence in this van. I am at present in the company of Germans and Dutch motorhomers galore, and for the measure, two of them have had new rear panels fitted to their motorhome as a result of a water leak. Both vans are from the same manufacturer. Both motorhomes look unsightly as the rear panel is sparkling white and the rest of the motorhome has "aged". If I can grab a pic tomo before I leave, I will do so.

Russell

I am willing to throw down the gauntlet and pick up any - fresh from the factory - Swift van tomorrow (well not tomo as I am in Italy) and drive the thing to China and back, that is my confidence in the product and the team in Cottingham. And the 22000 MHF'ers can sponsor me to do it and raise money for cancer research or something. I say it in gest, but I would do it....


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Nixi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Autotrail - Read the forums a bit deeper. There is one man in particular for whom my heart goes out.
> 
> Swift - I had one - and yes it had things amiss. I am however the owner of another Swift and have every confidence in this van. I am at present in the company of Germans and Dutch motorhomers galore, and for the measure, two of them have had new rear panels fitted to their motorhome as a result of a water leak. Both vans are from the same manufacturer. Both motorhomes look unsightly as the rear panel is sparkling white and the rest of the motorhome has "aged". If I can grab a pic tomo before I leave, I will do so.
> 
> Russell
> 
> I am willing to throw down the gauntlet and pick up any - fresh from the factory - Swift van tomorrow (well not tomo as I am in Italy) and drive the thing to China and back, that is my confidence in the product and the team in Cottingham. And the 22000 MHF'ers can sponsor me to do it and raise money for cancer research or something. I say it in gest, but I would do it....


Russell, Russell I know this is going OT but what's this sudden fixation with China?
Drive a coach, drive an off the line Swift - what next ride a bike!!! :lol: :lol:

Andy


----------



## Briarose

*Re: swift 630l -ace firenze*



mikeyv said:


> nixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer ...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but reading the forums over the last year or so, I would be inclined to the exact opposite opinion to yours. What other manufacturer is so accessible? By the way, I don't even own a Swift, but would have no hesitation in buying one.
Click to expand...

I would definitely buy another Swift with no hesitation at all, the whole team at Swift, including personal help on here from Peter, Kath and Andy has been brilliant and we can't thank them enough.

I know if I had a problem in the future I would have no hesitation in speaking the any of them as they cannot help you enough.............and due to that I would def buy another Swift in the future.


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> I am willing to throw down the gauntlet and pick up any - fresh from the factory - Swift van tomorrow (well not tomo as I am in Italy) and drive the thing to China and back


You theatrical old thing. Want a co-driver ? Be a hell of a stunt for Swift to sponsor.

However, there is the risk, getting smaller by the minute now the CEO is at the sharp end, of sleeping on the floor and climbing in through a window.

The getting there and back is down to Fiat not Swift.

This is possibly the best thing that has ever happened to Swift, I'll bet the guys on the shop floor are double checking every screw and blob of glue use right now. NOW is the time to order a Swift !!


----------



## Rapide561

*Re: Swift*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nixi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Autotrail - Read the forums a bit deeper. There is one man in particular for whom my heart goes out.
> 
> Swift - I had one - and yes it had things amiss. I am however the owner of another Swift and have every confidence in this van. I am at present in the company of Germans and Dutch motorhomers galore, and for the measure, two of them have had new rear panels fitted to their motorhome as a result of a water leak. Both vans are from the same manufacturer. Both motorhomes look unsightly as the rear panel is sparkling white and the rest of the motorhome has "aged". If I can grab a pic tomo before I leave, I will do so.
> 
> Russell
> 
> I am willing to throw down the gauntlet and pick up any - fresh from the factory - Swift van tomorrow (well not tomo as I am in Italy) and drive the thing to China and back, that is my confidence in the product and the team in Cottingham. And the 22000 MHF'ers can sponsor me to do it and raise money for cancer research or something. I say it in gest, but I would do it....
> 
> 
> 
> Russell, Russell I know this is going OT but what's this sudden fixation with China?
> Drive a coach, drive an off the line Swift - what next ride a bike!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Andy

I think I am being patriotic. As I have not seen anyone or anything British for a fortnight......

Ok then, I shall drive the PLAXTON B12B to China and back and the Swift to Gambia and back.

Might be best not to go to China due the Olympic kerfuffle.

R


----------



## christopherobin

Russell


If you need a co driver, I'm with you all the way.
As you say as long as its a Swift.

Prostate Cancer is close to my heart.

Chris.


----------



## hilldweller

christopherobin said:


> Prostate Cancer is close to my heart.


If it's got that far you are in deep poo.


----------



## Briarose

nixi said:


> hello ihave just read carol gavins reply on this forum...i am well aware of consumer rights as i am a manager in a retail shop in trowbridge ...i can appreciate there is a differnce between a pair of nickers and a bra compared to a motorhome ..im guessing you are part of the older generation of motorhome users ...the law states that goods must be of a merchantable quality ....if all these complaints on here about swift are genuine then surelly spome of there products are questionable to say the least ...the gentle man has his contract with the dealer allen kerr ...who amazingly is keeping very quiet on the issues mentioned ..it makes me wonder why ..as i am sure peter from swift must have had some input with them...........in law the problem is with the dealer ,but ultimatelly he would not have this problem if swift were producing good fit for purpose ...
> yes the boss peter has to be commended for acknowlegeing there has been problems with this van......but we will edge our bets and buy an auto trail as we dont see loads of complaints on here ....sound like a better bet to me .....bye for now one worried mum


I note that you state the dealer Alan Kerr is keeping quiet on the issues, keeping quiet where here ? does he post on here ? you seem to know an awful lot about the issue for a newer member :wink: more than I would from just reading the initial post, do you actually know the member that posted in the 1st place :wink:


----------



## christopherobin

Sorry Brian

It's on the operating theatre floor.


Chris


----------



## hilldweller

christopherobin said:


> Sorry Brian
> It's on the operating theatre floor.
> Chris


Not hygienic but better there than giving you problems.

Anyway, BOG OFF, I got to volunteer as co-driver first.

There's still a vacancy for official bed repairer and doorman.


----------



## christopherobin

OK then Brian

I'll carry the "Torch"


Chris

ps. I didn't think that Russell was so popular or is it my old China!


----------



## Rapide561

*Journey*

Hello co drivers!

Blimey, I said it in gest, but I would do it.

Think of all the humble buckets we could take....

Collect water from the river, wash our smalls using a potato masher, use the bucket to collect donations....

Sorry, totally off topic.

A few years ago , 2005 I think, an X reg MCW double decker went off somewhere peculiar loaded up with nappies and baby clothes etc for an orphanage. I am trying to thnk who the bus firm was.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

hilldweller said:


> christopherobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Brian
> It's on the operating theatre floor.
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Not hygienic but better there than giving you problems.
> 
> Anyway, BOG OFF, I got to volunteer as co-driver first.
> 
> There's still a vacancy for official bed repairer and doorman.
Click to expand...

Can I come too please as chief sealant inspector and window and blind adjuster. Oh and please it's on the understanding that I'm allowed to say 'That wouldn't happen in a Transit' at least three times a day.

Andy


----------



## Rapide561

*China or Gambia*

Stroll on, who will be sleeping next to who?

We are going to need a PLAXTON at this rate. Or we could borrow GARRYB's Optare!

R


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

christopherobin said:


> OK then Brian
> 
> I'll carry the "Torch"
> 
> Chris
> 
> ps. I didn't think that Russell was so popular or is it my old China!


That's done it, if we take the Torch we've gotta have a dozen Chinese heavies in dodgy bright blue outfits in there as well. I bags the overcab.

Andy


----------



## roclaire

in reply to peter ,,,can you please explain how i was rude to your staff ....i fail to see how i was and i did not shout or be rude to the staff member so i would like to clarify this ..the only menber of staff i have spoken too was jenny and she has been very good at her job ..so can you please call me yourself and explain fully what i am suposed to have said or done ...this is the second time you have accused me of being rude and shouting at your staff ...i have not been rude ,i dont intend to shout at you or any member of your staff as this does not resolve these issues ...and if you care to ask jenny when she called iwas feeding my son at dinner time .....i do hope that you are not making the accusations just to try to make me look like the bad guy ....as i have said earleir i am more than happy to meet up with you and try to resolve these issues ..i say again i have not been rude to your staff in any way shape or form..i await your reply ...


----------



## GerryD

Steamdrivenandy said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christopherobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Brian
> It's on the operating theatre floor.
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Not hygienic but better there than giving you problems.
> 
> Anyway, BOG OFF, I got to volunteer as co-driver first.
> 
> There's still a vacancy for official bed repairer and doorman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I come too please as chief sealant inspector and window and blind adjuster. Oh and please it's on the understanding that I'm allowed to say 'That wouldn't happen in a Transit' at least three times a day.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

I want to volunteer as official reverser. I have done the test.

Gerry


----------



## aido

Aspren wrote

No-one's telling you anything (from you post, that would most likely be pointless) but you are clearly telling everyone what you think about Swift motorhomes, and in the process, making them out to be rubbish.

You obviously did'nt read the post correctly I said I had a Swift Sundance which i found very good.
I pointed out that owners of newer Mh's are not happy with theirs as you can see from their Posts.
Aido


----------



## fransgrandad

*Swift*

Hi Nixi,

To buy an Auto-Trail in my opinion would be a big mistake, I know because I did just that, and when the problems began to appear they refused to help, I will say that again, they refused to help. I was forced to go to one of their suppliers to get some sort of resolution, not a proper repair just a resolution.

After three "repairs" the next move was to replace the whole rear panel!
at that point I baled out. The offer to replace the panel came from the third party not Auto-Trail.

Compare that response to that of Swift, here you have the boss being completely honest up front and in public now that gives me a lot of confidence, of course you must make up your own mind, I now own Swift
and will buy another.

One last point you will not see any one from Auto-Trail commenting here
I for one respect Peter Smith, for showing his commitment to the customer.

Les.


----------



## GerryD

We had a Swift Sundance for five years until last June. We would buy another tomorrow if they had a layout to suit us.
Gerry


----------



## cronkle

Briarose said:


> nixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello ihave just read carol gavins reply on this forum...i am well aware of consumer rights as i am a manager in a retail shop in trowbridge ...i can appreciate there is a differnce between a pair of nickers and a bra compared to a motorhome ..im guessing you are part of the older generation of motorhome users ...the law states that goods must be of a merchantable quality ....if all these complaints on here about swift are genuine then surelly spome of there products are questionable to say the least ...the gentle man has his contract with the dealer allen kerr ...who amazingly is keeping very quiet on the issues mentioned ..it makes me wonder why ..as i am sure peter from swift must have had some input with them...........in law the problem is with the dealer ,but ultimatelly he would not have this problem if swift were producing good fit for purpose ...
> yes the boss peter has to be commended for acknowlegeing there has been problems with this van......but we will edge our bets and buy an auto trail as we dont see loads of complaints on here ....sound like a better bet to me .....bye for now one worried mum
> 
> 
> 
> I note that you state the dealer Alan Kerr is keeping quiet on the issues, keeping quiet where here ? does he post on here ? you seem to know an awful lot about the issue for a newer member :wink: more than I would from just reading the initial post, do you actually know the member that posted in the 1st place :wink:
Click to expand...

I'm getting confused. nixi and roclaire have such similar writing and punctuation styles I'm losing track of who is being quoted!


----------



## Briarose

*Re: swift 630l -ace firenze*



nixi said:


> we are a young cpl with 2 daughters one needs a baby seat the 6 year old needs a booster cusion we were going to purchase a new ace from our local dealer webbs ...we were told by a freind of ours its the same van as the 630l...can someone clarify this for me ...the reason we were looking at this van was because of rear seat belts....but after reading this forum about seat belts and problems with a brand new motorhome .....our first concern is our daughters safety ....so we will not buy a swift or ace motorhome as there are some complaints on here what make me think .what happens if we have these problems ...if i buy a pie or clothes from our local tesco and there is a problem ,you take it back and exchange or get a refun ...from what i can see on here swift or ace have too many problems and dont. deal with them ..if the shop i manage had these problems i would be out of a job*...perhaps peter needs to take action as through these forums you have lost a customer *...we would not buy or recomend your product ,and that only comes from reading these forums ....our childrens safety comes first at all times ...


I actually think Swift come across very well on the forums, and I can't see why or how anyone could say they don't/can't recommend something that they haven't actually got :roll: I think Swift have gained far more through these forums than they might have lost as time and again they reply and resolve problems etc pity other manufacturers don't do the same.

Apart from this particular topic might I also ask, where childrens safety has been an issue with Swift on these forums ?


----------



## Briarose

cronkle said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nixi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello ihave just read carol gavins reply on this forum...i am well aware of consumer rights as i am a manager in a retail shop in trowbridge ...i can appreciate there is a differnce between a pair of nickers and a bra compared to a motorhome ..im guessing you are part of the older generation of motorhome users ...the law states that goods must be of a merchantable quality ....if all these complaints on here about swift are genuine then surelly spome of there products are questionable to say the least ...the gentle man has his contract with the dealer allen kerr ...who amazingly is keeping very quiet on the issues mentioned ..it makes me wonder why ..as i am sure peter from swift must have had some input with them...........in law the problem is with the dealer ,but ultimatelly he would not have this problem if swift were producing good fit for purpose ...
> yes the boss peter has to be commended for acknowlegeing there has been problems with this van......but we will edge our bets and buy an auto trail as we dont see loads of complaints on here ....sound like a better bet to me .....bye for now one worried mum
> 
> 
> 
> I note that you state the dealer Alan Kerr is keeping quiet on the issues, keeping quiet where here ? does he post on here ? you seem to know an awful lot about the issue for a newer member :wink: more than I would from just reading the initial post, do you actually know the member that posted in the 1st place :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm getting confused. nixi and roclaire have such similar writing and punctuation styles I'm losing track of who is being quoted!
Click to expand...

 :wink: I must admit to thinking the same, including the use of capital letters............i........swift..........peter.


----------



## maddie

roclaire said:


> hello everyone ..i am waiting for a reply from peter to see if its ok to travell up to factory to remedy these issues ......as for maddie you say you give swift stick on here yet you dont own one ...i dont think that is fair ,if you had one of there motorhomes and had problems then fair enough you are justified to give them some stick ......my complaints are genuine ....as for the other reply regarding the gentleman who works for the ambulance service ...my wife is a nurse and has worked in a-e ect also we have stopped at 2 serious rta and i have personally seen 2 unfortunate people pass awy in my wifes arms ....this is why we take safety very seriouslly.....all we are asking for is what we payed for and to resolve these issues.....if peter contacts me tnght i will go to factory tmrw and see what we can do ....i will keep forum informed either way[/quote
> 
> Hi roclairethere is always 2 sides to any story,unfortunatly only one is available to me giving stick to Swift and I have some reasoning for doing so that you are not aware of/privey to.Having said that Swift take note on some of my comments (and ingnore some hence the cause of some of the stick)but at the end of the day they have to defend there product which in my opinion from the ones I have seen compare favorably to others :lol:
> PS i cannot belive how much this has moved in the 2 to 3 hrs I last looked :lol: :lol: :lol: I will put my name forward to follow the trip to china with my full tool kit & van for when it breaks down provided all expenses are met :lol: :lol: :lol:
> terry
> terry


----------



## maddie

SwiftGroup said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,having not been on a Swift factory visit,but been at G/G Park before visits I noticed most vans were in fact already Swift owners,and from what I saw most were v/pleased with them. :lol: As I have a self build and know a bit of the probs faced by bulding vans can I ask Swift (so that we may get an insight)after fitting boilers, cookers, toilets fridges etc,(basicaly the things that go wrong) are they tested after fitting? is everything tried & tested before leaving the factory ? or is this left to the dealer to check ?This I suspect may be where it goes t-ts up. If checked at the factory are the people doing it correctly?or what.The van is only as good as the worst person making it :lol:
> terry
> Perhaps Peter & Swift could tell us none visitors the process of building?are problems able to be fixed in house or do they go back to suppliers after probs are identified?(thinking of my mates b/room door on this one which he has put on a bolt on to stop it opening -6 mths old)
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie,you have a standing open invitation to come and inspect us any time.Regards Peter.
Click to expand...

Hi Peter, I may well take that up one day :lol: if you are going to your Mexbrough factory let me know I am only 3 mls away :lol:  
terry
it would still be nice to know if things ade checked at the fctory etc as a lot of us do not know the answers,perhaps you could get Discovery channel to film how they are made :lol:


----------



## Heritage

We had a few problems with our Swift vehicle when we took delivery. It was all sorted out by Peter and the team at Swift. We were very impressed by the reaction of Swift in putting right the faults. There have been no problems since and we are very happy with our motorhome. The staff at all times treated us with respect and courtesy and were always polite. The response from Swift went far beyond what we expected. Not taking sides here, just stating the facts as far as we were concerned.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Guest

Any company that ever made anything, has from time to time had a problem which was not picked up until Joe public got his hands on the product. 

Judge them not on that, but what they do about it.

Try turning up unannounced at (say) the Jaguar plant and see how far you get.

Reading this post all the way through, it seems that the people at the Swift factory did their best to get the OP away even with a hashed up door (was this intended to be a temporary measure in the first place?). With the the OP admitting that he went back into the office and announced that he was not happy with this arrangement, it all depends on the demeanor used to convey that message. It may not have been the intention to frighten the staff, but that may have been the effect.

Having met some of the staff at Swift, I was impressed just how much their cared about the product. If only this were universally true throughout industry.

Peter Smith has personally turned round the reputation of Swift in many eyes simply by his attendance to users problems via this forum. Would that other manufacturer's senior execs would do the same.

Tco


----------



## stewartwebr

tco said:


> Any company that ever made anything, has from time to time had a problem which was not picked up until Joe public got his hands on the product.
> 
> Judge them not on that, but what they do about it.
> 
> Try turning up unannounced at (say) the Jaguar plant and see how far you get.
> 
> Reading this post all the way through, it seems that the people at the Swift factory did their best to get the OP away even with a hashed up door (was this intended to be a temporary measure in the first place?). With the the OP admitting that he went back into the office and announced that he was not happy with this arrangement, it all depends on the demeanor used to convey that message. It may not have been the intention to frighten the staff, but that may have been the effect.
> 
> Having met some of the staff at Swift, I was impressed just how much their cared about the product. If only this were universally true throughout industry.
> 
> Peter Smith has personally turned round the reputation of Swift in many eyes simply by his attendance to users problems via this forum. Would that other manufacturer's senior execs would do the same.
> 
> Tco


Tco,

I completely agree. As I have said in previous posts. I have only praise for the way Peter and his team go about their business. They are passionate about good customer service.

When I had issues with my van they treated me well and could not do enough to help me. Whilst in the office one day I was talking with one of the girls when Peter came in. Some how he recognised my Motorhome and remembered my name. Peter introduced himself and we had a short chat. Given his companies turn over, that alone shows his commitment to customer satisfaction.

I have built up an excellent relationship with Lynsey, the Customer Service manager. She is extremely helpful and approachable. Her manner is calm and efficient and has delivered her promise to me on every occassion. I have had a few enquiries about various small issues and she has never once failed to get back to me.

I have owned a number of motorhomes of different Manufacturer. Swift for me cannot be beaten in the customer service department. The Market Leader in my opinion and that includes the Germane Market.

Stewart


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Journey*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello co drivers!
> 
> Blimey, I said it in gest, but I would do it.
> 
> Think of all the humble buckets we could take....
> 
> Collect water from the river, wash our smalls using a potato masher, use the bucket to collect donations....
> 
> Sorry, totally off topic.
> 
> A few years ago , 2005 I think, an X reg MCW double decker went off somewhere peculiar loaded up with nappies and baby clothes etc for an orphanage. I am trying to thnk who the bus firm was.
> 
> Russell


Russell,I will supply the Motorhome so get out of that?????Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup

roclaire said:


> in reply to peter ,,,can you please explain how i was rude to your staff ....i fail to see how i was and i did not shout or be rude to the staff member so i would like to clarify this ..the only menber of staff i have spoken too was jenny and she has been very good at her job ..so can you please call me yourself and explain fully what i am suposed to have said or done ...this is the second time you have accused me of being rude and shouting at your staff ...i have not been rude ,i dont intend to shout at you or any member of your staff as this does not resolve these issues ...and if you care to ask jenny when she called iwas feeding my son at dinner time .....i do hope that you are not making the accusations just to try to make me look like the bad guy ....as i have said earleir i am more than happy to meet up with you and try to resolve these issues ..i say again i have not been rude to your staff in any way shape or form..i await your reply ...


Rob, I can only recount what my Staff tell me.Anyway this will get us no where I am sure you are a really nice person with a wife called Claire??? My other half is also called Claire so I am sure we will get on.We have ordered the door from Germany(we should have stock but thats another story) we have hundreds of stays for the bed(as we didnt fit any!) so Jenny will ring you and arrange a date for you to come to Swift.Your out off pocket expenses will all be reimbursed if there is anything else we can do whilst you are with us we will endevour to do so.Regards Peter.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

SwiftGroup said:


> We have ordered the door from Germany(we should have stock but thats another story) we have hundreds of stays for the bed(as we didnt fit any!) so Jenny will ring you and arrange a date for you to come to Swift.Your out off pocket expenses will all be reimbursed if there is anything else we can do whilst you are with us we will endevour to do so.Regards Peter.


And as the saying goes Roclair / Nixi - "you can't say fairer than that"!!!!.

So try & calm down, stop shouting, breath deeply, make a pleasant phone call, & get the problems sorted out.

Job Done, now, let's move on shall we? - about this trip to China, I'm good on maps, I'm a navigator


----------



## SwiftGroup

maddie said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,having not been on a Swift factory visit,but been at G/G Park before visits I noticed most vans were in fact already Swift owners,and from what I saw most were v/pleased with them. :lol: As I have a self build and know a bit of the probs faced by bulding vans can I ask Swift (so that we may get an insight)after fitting boilers, cookers, toilets fridges etc,(basicaly the things that go wrong) are they tested after fitting? is everything tried & tested before leaving the factory ? or is this left to the dealer to check ?This I suspect may be where it goes t-ts up. If checked at the factory are the people doing it correctly?or what.The van is only as good as the worst person making it :lol:
> terry
> Perhaps Peter & Swift could tell us none visitors the process of building?are problems able to be fixed in house or do they go back to suppliers after probs are identified?(thinking of my mates b/room door on this one which he has put on a bolt on to stop it opening -6 mths old)
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie,you have a standing open invitation to come and inspect us any time.Regards Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Peter, I may well take that up one day :lol: if you are going to your Mexbrough factory let me know I am only 3 mls away :lol:
> terry
> it would still be nice to know if things ade checked at the fctory etc as a lot of us do not know the answers,perhaps you could get Discovery channel to film how they are made :lol:
Click to expand...

Hi Maddie,thats why you need to come to the factory and certainly you are welcome at Mexborough again anytime just let me know and we can arrange to meet.This forum is great in my quest for better quality and yes we let ourselves down sometimes but everyone in Swift is aware of the Forum and I am sticking my neck out!So as you can imagine there has been hell on here!We are exhibiting this year at Dusseldorf as we now have a European agent who is the EX European Sales director for Hymer so we will have to be good.It is interesting talking to him about quality and spare parts problems in Europe!!Regards Peter. ps I dont have a printable answer re the sticky mastic yet.


----------



## Briarose

*Re: Journey*



SwiftGroup said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello co drivers!
> 
> Blimey, I said it in gest, but I would do it.
> 
> Think of all the humble buckets we could take....
> 
> Collect water from the river, wash our smalls using a potato masher, use the bucket to collect donations....
> 
> Sorry, totally off topic.
> 
> A few years ago , 2005 I think, an X reg MCW double decker went off somewhere peculiar loaded up with nappies and baby clothes etc for an orphanage. I am trying to thnk who the bus firm was.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Russell,I will supply the Motorhome so get out of that?????Peter.
Click to expand...

Its alright for some :wink: now how about you come and run my shop for the season Peter so that I can enjoy touring in my Bolero for the summer months ??? :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: Journey*



Briarose said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello co drivers!
> 
> Blimey, I said it in gest, but I would do it.
> 
> Think of all the humble buckets we could take....
> 
> Collect water from the river, wash our smalls using a potato masher, use the bucket to collect donations....
> 
> Sorry, totally off topic.
> 
> A few years ago , 2005 I think, an X reg MCW double decker went off somewhere peculiar loaded up with nappies and baby clothes etc for an orphanage. I am trying to thnk who the bus firm was.
> 
> Russell
> 
> 
> 
> Russell,I will supply the Motorhome so get out of that?????Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its alright for some :wink: now how about you come and run my shop for the season Peter so that I can enjoy touring in my Bolero for the summer months ??? :lol:
Click to expand...

Will I need my bucket???


----------



## maddie

SwiftGroup said:


> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,having not been on a Swift factory visit,but been at G/G Park before visits I noticed most vans were in fact already Swift owners,and from what I saw most were v/pleased with them. :lol: As I have a self build and know a bit of the probs faced by bulding vans can I ask Swift (so that we may get an insight)after fitting boilers, cookers, toilets fridges etc,(basicaly the things that go wrong) are they tested after fitting? is everything tried & tested before leaving the factory ? or is this left to the dealer to check ?This I suspect may be where it goes t-ts up. If checked at the factory are the people doing it correctly?or what.The van is only as good as the worst person making it :lol:
> terry
> Perhaps Peter & Swift could tell us none visitors the process of building?are problems able to be fixed in house or do they go back to suppliers after probs are identified?(thinking of my mates b/room door on this one which he has put on a bolt on to stop it opening -6 mths old)
> 
> 
> 
> Maddie,you have a standing open invitation to come and inspect us any time.Regards Peter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Peter, I may well take that up one day :lol: if you are going to your Mexbrough factory let me know I am only 3 mls away :lol:
> terry
> it would still be nice to know if things ade checked at the fctory etc as a lot of us do not know the answers,perhaps you could get Discovery channel to film how they are made :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Maddie,thats why you need to come to the factory and certainly you are welcome at Mexborough again anytime just let me know and we can arrange to meet.This forum is great in my quest for better quality and yes we let ourselves down sometimes but everyone in Swift is aware of the Forum and I am sticking my neck out!So as you can imagine there has been hell on here!We are exhibiting this year at Dusseldorf as we now have a European agent who is the EX European Sales director for Hymer so we will have to be good.It is interesting talking to him about quality and spare parts problems in Europe!!Regards Peter. ps I dont have a printable answer re the sticky mastic yet.
Click to expand...

Hi Peter I will get to you on that,thanks a lot.I only had 1 to make at a time not say 15000 :lol: 
terry


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Journey*



SwiftGroup said:


> Russell,I will supply the Motorhome so get out of that?????Peter.


Hmmmmmmmmm, don't play poker with this man !

It's a brilliant idea if done properly. Look at the publicity across Europe.

Anyone seen "The Long Way Round", prime time TV, you can't buy that much publicity.


----------



## rowley

Wishing you well at Dusseldorf Peter.


----------



## 101776

I've just read this from beginning and can understand peoples frustrations and anger when they spend a lot of money and things go wrong, but can I just say that the chap from Swift (Peter) has come on here and answered peoples questions, and it seems that he does try and resolve issues....

Give them a break!, they are trying to provide good customer service, they stand up and take the critisisum on here full in the face and try to deal with it......

Yes there are things that seem to take an age to resolve, and no matter what happens you cannot please everyone all of the time.
Please try and take an objective viewpoint instead of slagging them off all the time. 
We all have problems from time to time, but lets not get to the point of making this company 'go underground' like so many motorhome manufacturers / dealers do....and can you wonder if people are so aggressive to them.

Ive got no axe to grind, I don't own a Swift, but I have had my share of problems to sort out in the past... so before you come on here .... take a deep breath...none of us are perfect! (Better to only write on here what you would be prepared to say to their face in a calm controlled manner, don't you think??)


----------



## bognormike

good points, Bouncer


----------



## 92859

*Swift 630L*

Greetings,

Just thought I would pop down and make a few comments.

I have had problems with previous motorhomes, none worse than my last one, although it was fair to say it was not the manufacturers fault but work done by the dealer.

Many people have problems and they can be sorted normally without drastic action.

We are in the market for a new motorhome and have looked at the Swift 630L and its siblings and the motorhome appeals to us, although it is not suitable for our needs.

We would definitely purchase a Swift branded model if the right layout came along.

Peter and his team have really helped many people out and are addressing their problems realistically, I would rather purchase from a company that takes action to rectify vehicle problems than one that will not enter into any discussion with the end user.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

*Re: Journey*



hilldweller said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russell,I will supply the Motorhome so get out of that?????Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm, don't play poker with this man !
> 
> It's a brilliant idea if done properly. Look at the publicity across Europe.
> 
> Anyone seen "The Long Way Round", prime time TV, you can't buy that much publicity.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I think Mr Smith realises that with a crew that size we'd have to have a 669 or 679 but we'd also have to buy a Charisma 590 to drag behind plus a support van, if only to hold the buckets.

Andy


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Journey*



Steamdrivenandy said:


> a support van, if only to hold the buckets.
> Andy


If he did go for it then it *has* to have a small film crew / support team to ensure Swift got full value and make sure it got there and back.

All is revealed in The Long Way Round available from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ewan-McGregor-Long-Round-Disc/dp/B0006B3UE6

A good view even for none bikers.

Of course the first big choice, use some Olde Farte MHFs or get the stars on board ?


----------



## Guest

Now that this post has wandered off topic, are we now all agreed that notwithstanding a problem or two, the gang at Swift are generally good eggs?

Tco


----------



## HarleyDave

*Swift - Good Eggs?*

I would say so

In the face of provocation Peter kept his cool and continues to offer positive assistance.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Penquin

Once again Swift (in the guise of Peter) have made offers that we can all see. This is another example of excellent public relations again.  

Well done to all at Swift for grasping the bull by the horns and admitting when they get things wrong - I can think of numerous other vehcile manufacturers making much less complicated vehicles than motorhomes who get thigs wrong and don't admit it until really forced to.  

We have a Swift, are very happy with it and would ONLY consider a Swift next time - their quality is excellent in our experience and their designs suit us. What more can we want.


----------



## aultymer

Ironic that a thread with a potentially libellous (or is it slanderous?) title has given Swift so much positive publicity. 

Great to see a UK manufacturer doing well (even if I do drive a German van).


----------



## roclaire

*swift 630l...*

we have got these problems hopefully resolved ....and yes all credit to peter for his in put and offer to sort things out so hope fully by weekend we can put this topic to bed ...and every one will have a smile on their face ....compromise can always be reached ..so lets just see .....unfortunately i am not like most on here ...after many years in the army ..i beleive in direct action ...it is not one of my best traits i admit but every one has there ways of dealing with things ...but i am man enough to admit i am far from perfect .........hopefully this is the last we hear about this matter ....lets keep our fingers crossed ...as they say tomorrow is another day .............


----------



## hilldweller

tco said:


> are we now all agreed that notwithstanding a problem or two, the gang at Swift are generally good eggs?


Not really.

We have established that the boss is going a good PR job of rescuing poor production problems. It's just like when they drag the boss onto Watchdog, all of a sudden all the problems shown on TV go away.

I'll bet he's not so placid in the factory, there are probably some very nervous people around Cottingham which will certainly improve quality control, stock control and production control.


----------



## Mikemoss

That's a bit unfair Hilldweller, if you look back to the early days when Swift first started to post on here I think you'll see that Peter was very open in admitting that things had gone off the rails a touch and was determined to start putting them right.

I can only speak from experience with our 1998 Bessacarr, which is still doing sterling service with the very few problems all related to the Fiat bit (currently in for new front shockers, but that's only to be expected at the age and mileage).

Swift customer service have been great on the couple of occasions when I've asked them for favours (like a copy of the original handbook), and were brilliant in organising for the habitation seatbelts to be brought up to the latest standard - something I gather that they did at their own cost for many hundreds of motorhomes of similar vintage. So would I buy another Swift? You bet! As an owner of even a far from new Swift-group motorhome I feel that if I ever do need help I'll be sure to find it. Can't say that about any other product I've ever owned. So there!


----------



## RichardnGill

> we have got these problems hopefully resolved ....and yes all credit to peter for his in put and offer to sort things out so hope fully by weekend we can put this topic to bed ...and every one will have a smile on their face ....compromise can always be reached ..so lets just see .....unfortunately i am not like most on here ...after many years in the army ..i beleive in direct action ...it is not one of my best traits i admit but every one has there ways of dealing with things ...but i am man enough to admit i am far from perfect .........hopefully this is the last we hear about this matter ....lets keep our fingers crossed ...as they say tomorrow is another day .............


 I think many on here will be glad that you have at least came back on here and put right some of the comments made ealier. It is very good to see that Swift have gone a long way to resolve your problems and I am sure given some time you will be very happy with your van.

We got our firt M/H last year and we to had some problems, but these were with the dealer, I dread to think how long thinks would have taken if we had the same problesm as you without Swift to help things on.

We cuyrrently have a Hymer and are thinking of changing and we have seriously concidred a Swift. But they do not do a layout that we want at the moment. Which is a pity as I would feel at easy getting a Swift as if it went badly wrong and the dealer let us down at least there is a good fall back.

I just whish some other manafactures could do as well as Swift at sorting things out.

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup

RichardnGill said:


> we have got these problems hopefully resolved ....and yes all credit to peter for his in put and offer to sort things out so hope fully by weekend we can put this topic to bed ...and every one will have a smile on their face ....compromise can always be reached ..so lets just see .....unfortunately i am not like most on here ...after many years in the army ..i beleive in direct action ...it is not one of my best traits i admit but every one has there ways of dealing with things ...but i am man enough to admit i am far from perfect .........hopefully this is the last we hear about this matter ....lets keep our fingers crossed ...as they say tomorrow is another day .............
> 
> 
> 
> I think many on here will be glad that you have at least came back on here and put right some of the comments made ealier. It is very good to see that Swift have gone a long way to resolve your problems and I am sure given some time you will be very happy with your van.
> 
> We got our firt M/H last year and we to had some problems, but these were with the dealer, I dread to think how long thinks would have taken if we had the same problesm as you without Swift to help things on.
> 
> We cuyrrently have a Hymer and are thinking of changing and we have seriously concidred a Swift. But they do not do a layout that we want at the moment. Which is a pity as I would feel at easy getting a Swift as if it went badly wrong and the dealer let us down at least there is a good fall back.
> 
> I just whish some other manafactures could do as well as Swift at sorting things out.
> 
> Richard...
Click to expand...

Hello Richard,please send me details of the layout you require.Peter.


----------



## GerryD

SwiftGroup said:


> Hello Richard,please send me details of the layout you require.Peter.


Cor, Peter can I give you deatila so the layout that we changed to but Swift could not deliver:
Sundance 590RS seating with side kitchen and Toilet/shower and wardrobe acroos the back. 7m Van with lots of lounging space. As in the CI Carioca 705.

Well done Peter at keeping your cool, if only you had the layout last June, we would have changed to another Swift.

Regards,
Gerry


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Every company could do with a " Peter " Well done 

Aido


----------



## hilldweller

Mikemoss said:


> That's a bit unfair Hilldweller, So there!


I really do hope it is.

I'm old and grumpy and cynical. Day in day out we are bombarded with spin and lies. How strong is the economy according to our glorious leader today ?

Mr not so grumpy is greatly impressed he's taken the time to come here and put up with abuse, full marks Mr Smith.

So was it the PR work of a master, he's not got where he is by by being a plonker.

Or is he just Mr Nice Guy.

I can't tell.


----------



## carol

As someone has just all Company's could do with a Peter, but it is HIS company, hence coming out of semi-retirement (I think he had said in the beginning).....but when Dave started this web site back in the days gone by, he had wanted to get a database of motorhomes together to help people buy what they were looking for...layouts etc.

We approached the manufacturers, and Hymers, would not even allow us to put the information up.....now this is information available in the public domain....and when I spoke to Brownhills about how stupid their reason was, they said, it was all on their web site....well it wasn't. It may well be on the main .com web site, but they couldn't see the benefit that they would hopefully gain.

I just wish more manufacturers would be as up-front as Peter has been - did you like my idea Peter by the way - of a Swift Child Car Seat....they has to be a market for a manufacturer to fit a rebadged one for you....and help encourage younger families on board?

Carol


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

hilldweller said:


> I'm old and grumpy and cynical. Day in day out we are bombarded with spin and lies. How strong is the economy according to our glorious leader today ?


Now, now, hilldweller, to make comparison's such as this you would need all the facts, check what has happened since Peter and Swift have been here on MHF :wink:

Also, just because your 'old and grumpy and cynical' - your words - don't try and make the rest of us the same :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## roclaire

*thought we had problems rersolved ...*

hello peter i thought we had problems resolved .but after receiving letter from alan kerr and speaking to your customer services agent ...jenny yesterday ...and with what was said ,also spoke to her about what she said to you ,,about me shouting ect and your replys on here ...and how the gentleman that was honest and said the door was a reject ...was not trained in customer relations ...jennys words ...not mine ....so does this mean that she would have stuck to her story that she thought we had had a new door fitted.....nobody on here is privy to the phone calls ect that have gone on betwen me and your staff so they can make up their own minds on what they think ....but please remember ..as some one already said you are only doing a pr job so people think you are the good guy ..i have been patronised enough with some of the behind the scenes phone calls ect ...we would not be having this forum if the van we had bought did what it said on the can ...ie work correctly ....


----------



## roclaire

*peter and swift*

as you will probably be aware i thought we had things sorted ....but it appears not after speaking to jenny ...late yesterday afternoon .....what you put on the forum and your staff say on phone are two very different things.....i will not be bullied .and if the matter goes to court as jenny said reading between the lines yes you have a big company and money for big lawyers ect ...and i may not win my case ,,,,but that remains to be seen....so as for other comments form your sevice staff i will not be intimidated and yes we may have our differences ..but i will not just go away..and yes after yesterdays conversation ...with jenny you will find we are miles apart from any agreement ...i am not a fool ..and do not suffer fools .....so yes you are like the big bosses when they appear on watchdog admitting mistakes..and i commend you for that ...not many bosses will admit there problems ...problem is not resolved and i will not be going away any time soon....watch this space .........and no i am not shouting just stateing a fact ....


----------



## roclaire

*hilldweller*

there is that much spin going on on here with peter and his staff i think im going dizzy....and your right to be cynical....


----------



## aultymer

> .i am not a fool


? Maybe not, but to constantly quote 'Watchdog' and 'see you in court' smacks of bullying. Have you ever been accused of this before?

This is a public forum and any chance you may have had in court could have been blown already by your rantings on here. 
If you want to take part in a forum please learn how to use capital letters, sentences and paragraphs then you will not have to tell people that 'I am not a fool' and people will then take the trouble to read your postings.

Unless of course this has nothing to do with the Forum and you are abusing it to publicly have a pop at Swift.


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: thought we had problems rersolved ...*



roclaire said:


> we would not be having this forum if the van we had bought did what it said on the can ...ie work correctly ....


Everyone is going all dewy eyed, "Oh aren't Swift great" but let's not lose track of the bottom line. All this guy wants is Pay Money - Enjoy Motorhome.

These manufacturers in general need a good shaking up, nearly finished motorhomes go to dealers to be finished off and that it just unacceptable.

I've been a motorhome owner for just 6 months, bought second hand, no problems at all but during this time I've been in here and seen endless scraps between people who have paid substantial amounts of money and dealers who have not given value for that money. The evidence is in here, it should not be like this.


----------



## roclaire

*no i am not a bully*

but neither will i allow swift to intimidate me ...as for watch dog 
if you read further back it was some one else .i think hill dweller who stated about the program....so please get your facts right......


----------



## hilldweller

aultymer said:


> If you want to take part in a forum please learn how to use capital letters, sentences and paragraphs then you will not have to tell people that 'I am not a fool'


So because he's not used to using a computer or formatting text he's a fool is he ?

Have you seen how Peter, CEO of Swift types ? He's a fool too then.


----------



## roclaire

*hilldweller*

you are right ..this is our first brand new van ....
and we would not be having this conversation if swift could get their act together ...
as you rightly say all we want to do is as quote peter be happy bunnys and enjoy our new motor home ,
is that too much to ask for .....i would love to see what sir alan sugar would have made of all this ,if it were his products and staff letting customers down.....
he is a bit like me hands on ....lets get problem resolved and if we up upset 
a few people on the way so be it...
.....as for p.r job peter deserves 10 out of 10....


----------



## patnles

Did you never buy any Amstrad products roclaire? Clearly not.
They may be ok now, I've no idea as I was put off their products years ago as they were rubbish and if you took your hi-fi..tv...whatever, back to the "dealers" with a complaint they had to send it away to be repaired even if it was only a week old.
Lesley


----------



## Ginamo

*Re: Children in seat belts.*

We bought our new van a year ago. We have a dinette and the two extra passenger seat belts are fitted on the forward facing seat of the dinette.

We have 7 grandchildren and obviously want to take two of them out with us from time to time. The very first thing that occurred to me was that the seat belt on the aisle was not safe for a young child as there was no support on the aisle side. Even a good quality baby seat fixed into the seat belts correctly could tip sideways.

Our answer was not to expect the impossible but put one child on the inside seat and an adult on the outside. The other little one (if old enough) sat in the front passenger seat properly belted in.

Incidentally when I first joined the Site I was struck by the friendly and helpfull attitude of every one that contributed. Now there seems to be a great number of people who just want to vent grievances or have the need to have a go at someone because they have nothing better to do.

It doesn't make easy reading!!

Gina


----------



## roclaire

*hi*

hi thanks for input ...we see what you are saying in our previous van a euro-mobile the seat belt fitted in same place and we never had a problem...also earleir in forum ..i have suggested meeting up at factory .to discuss these matters ,also some one else has suggested that peter and his boys work with a car seat manufacturer to make them a seat that works with there motor homes ..which would be an induastry first ...i really think the are missing a good buisness oppotunity here ..or even come up with an arm rest that can lift up or down to stop the seats going sideways ...a simple design like that fitted by fiat to front seats ......i dont think it would need a lot of extra in put from swift to sort this out


----------



## maddie

My opinion,
the facts are Roclaire has bought a faulty m/h and gone about trying to get it fixed by any means poss and all credit to him he has done it (hopfully)Why are people slagging him off about how he spells/types etc,he's paid his money and wants it right.Peter has done the right thing and promised to fix it.(good un)As I see it the only person who has got out of this mess (with his profit intact so to speak ) is the dealer who sold it.What is happening to him?Admitadly anyone seeing on here probaly will not buy from him,but there will be another mug along anytime soon.
terry
no spellcheck used :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I'm sorry but I'm getting bored with roclaire's constant ranting. 

It strikes me he should've been taught some manners and some patience as child.

I've read the last few 'eruptions' and for the life of me I can't make out what he is complaining about, apart from having had some phone calls with Swift Customer Service and a letter from Alan Kerr. The substance of those clearly seem to have sent him off again, but from what he's posted for the life of me I can't work out why.

If he's going to use this forum to rant about Swift or anybody else then it would make sense to state calmly and clearly what the problems are so we can all make a considered judgement whether his anger is justified or whether he's just throwing his rattle out of the pram. 

At the moment it strikes me as all misdirected sound and fury, signifying nothing.

Andy

PS
By the way what happened to the poor chap whose brand new Autosleeper had a big crazed crack in it when he got it home a few months back? 

Another saga I didn't see the end of.

SDA


----------



## GerryD

This thread is still growing at an unprecedented pace, even scuttlegate did not provoke response as fast as this.
The issue really is the aggressive nature of Roclaire's initial and subsequent postings. His initial complaint would have been the fitting of the child seat, which should have been resolved before ordering his new motorhome. If that was not possible then it certainly should have been resolved before he drove away with his new vehicle, not just because the law says so but also for the safety of his child.
His other issue is the door, which did not manifest until 20 minutes after he left the dealership. Surely the option there should have been to return to the dealer (only 20 minutes down the road), for them to try to resolve. He has not said anywhere that he ever returned to the dealer, instead he consulted another completely detached dealer. Once at the dealership he could have had a discussion as to how the issue was going to be resolved, or even discussed the temporary loan of another motorhome. 
As the dealer is in Devon and Swift are in East Yorks, I cannot for the life of me understand how Roclaire took it upon himself to drive several hundred miles unannounced and then expect service on the spot.
Do yourself a favour, roclaire, take the aggression out of this situation and you are likely to find that all parties concerned will be more willing to work with you. Certainly if I were in Peter's shoes I would not be feeling too accomodating towards roclaire as things currently stand.


----------



## roclaire

*helo gerry d*

i take on board your comments 
we picked the van as the dealers were closing ...
so when we left dealers it was too late to go back as it was all locked up.....the problems did not manifest until 20 minutes after we left dealers ...
we were supposed to be going to belguim as soon as we picked motor up..we phoned dealers first thing in morning at 8.30 and asked to speak to sales man or technical staff for help ...
we had to cancell our trip to belguim ..
after numerouse phone calls to our dealer we were just fobbed of with excuses that some members of staff had not turned in ,so there was nothing they could do to help...us 
so we decided best thing was to go to nearst swift dealers ,
after checking on internet we found next nearst dealers were chelston
i gave them a call and they were very helpfull and asked us to call in and they would get one of there work shop guys to have a look and see if they could rectify door problem....
between leaving paignton and arriving at chelston motorhomes ..that the baby came of the seat ....
chelston had a look and said there was no way that they could open door ..
they advised us to take back to swift ...
we wish we had purchased our new motorhome from them...they were 110% ...also they told us that they would do any warrenty work and it did not matter that we had not bought our van from them.....top marks to them...people may not agree with me on how i go about things ..but as ihave said earleir
i am far from perfect ...but will always give credit where credit is due ......and i will say again chelston deserve credit ,for trying to help us out ..
as for the dealer we have bought from ....not a word ...
hopefully you wil now have a better understanding of how we ended up at swifts factory.....


----------



## GerryD

Roclaire,
You are now starting to lose the red mist. That is the most reasoned posting that you have made.
Now all you need to do is get Swift on side. That may mean eating a little bit of humble pie, but how about going back to Swift and starting again without the aggression. You may be surprised just how far they will then be prepared to go.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Problem with van*

Roclaire

Can I just confirm our offer of a factory repair. We will be in a position to replace the door from Tuesday onwards, as offered by Jenny yesterday. I would appreciate it if you could confirm, your acceptance over the weekend or on Monday so that I can make suitable plans.

If next week is not convenient to you and your family, we can make other arrangements.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Penquin

I agree totally with Maddie, mistakes have been made by several people, perhaps buying from several hundred miles away was a mistake (with hindsight), perhaps the pdi was not up to the accepted standard (with hindsight), perhaps the initial response to getting the problem solved was overlooked (with hindsight), perhaps numerous people have got their backsides into gear over many different things - but the key is that hindsight is wonderful, oh, to have it earlier!

"He who makes no mistakes, makes nothing!"

not sure where I heard it but it certainly holds true to me, we all make mistakes, the important thing is to try to learn from them so that we can avoid making the same mistake again.

We all hope that the problems will be sorted out quickly, the response and offers from Swift cannot be faulted, good PR? Yes! But that is what a company's reputation is based on - many of us would now put Swift much higher in our look lists partially because of the perceived response when problems have been highlighted. It would be better if no problems ever arose, but motorhomes are immensely complex, we all seek more and more facilities and options within them - and the manufacturers try hard to meet our expectations. It must have been much easier 40 years ago with the simple 'vans around then - our first caravan (purchased in 1982) - an ABI Monza was a box on wheels with a foot operated cold water pump and gas lighting only! How things have changed!

I also agree that there are rather too many criticisms of individuals to make this comfortable reading, I wonder whether the individuals concerned would say the same things direct to someones face - is it just easier to vent one's spleen anonymously via the keyboard?

We ALL need to think about the response our contributions may meet - is it really worth saying it? I knew I am laying myself open to criticism here for saying these things but we all like life to be pleasant, we all like to be "happy bunnies", lets let others help to SOLVE problems not generate them! We have had a great deal of useful advice and assistance via the forum and I would hate to see its character changed as has happened with other forums that have ended up unable to continue because of the personal comments being made.

Please let us all think before acting.

Here endeth the epistle........ with apologies to anyone who thinks I am knocking religion by saying that - I am not, and for reference I am a practising member of the CofE if that is important!


----------



## Mikemoss

Well said Penguin - an excellent post if I may say so. Roclaire, I've just spotted an article on fitting car seats and baby seats into a motorhome. It's in this month's issue of Which Motorcaravan and I guess it may be interesting to anyone who wants to carry a child safely in their motorhome.


----------



## roclaire

*allan kerr and swift who,s to blame 5 791 veiws*

hello .i thought we had put this to bed on thursday afternoon...untill swift i received a phone call from jenny ,who has been dealing with it ...when she said in conversation about going to court ,and swift having bigger and better lawyers than i could afford ...
well that wasnt the best thing to say to me ...our conversation finnished there and then...


----------



## carolgavin

*Re: allan kerr and swift who,s to blame 5 791 veiws*



roclaire said:


> hello .i thought we had put this to bed on thursday afternoon...untill swift i received a phone call from jenny ,who has been dealing with it ...when she said in conversation about going to court ,and swift having bigger and better lawyers than i could afford ...
> well that wasnt the best thing to say to me ...our conversation finnished there and then...


Well, what a palaver, unfortunately if it is going to go to court and lawyers are pointed to this thread I know which party is going to be perceived as being the most reasonable :roll: Unfortunately roclaire right reason or none your posts do come over as rather confrontational and aggressive, I appreciate this may not be your intention however if you read them back you may see what others on this thread are talking about.
TBH who is to blame is really irrelevant your contract is with your dealer!
I really do think you should possibly stop posting in the way that you do as I feel that the way you come across on here is not helping you. Perhaps best to now pursue this quietly and without fuss outwith a public forum as if I were either dealer or manufacturer I am not sure I would wish to deal with you given the way you post here. 
Pity really as van problems could have been put to bed about 3 pages back


----------



## roclaire

*swift*

yes i agree i may come over as confrontational....
and when people meet me they are often iintimidated by me.....i cannot help being 6,3 and 19 stone .
and i do raise my voice as i am deaf in my left ear ,so unfortunatelly if there is any back ground noise it causes me problems .
i raise my voice to compensate for this ,
but because of this people perceive i am shouting.
not intensional...


----------



## roclaire

between peter and allan kerr ..
i think they need to agree who said what ......
rod seager from allan kerr denies refusing to deal with our complaints and issues .
yet peter smith stated on here that alian kerr would not deal with me but swift would....
and as so many members have stated 
my contract is with allan kerr...
and yes my computer skills might not be the best .....but i know how to get a disscusion going ,.....


----------



## roclaire

*allan kerr and swift*

i took my van to allan kerrs yesterday to protest about my treatment ...
now i know i have no freinds on here ,
but hey i am not looking for any ...
at this moment in time we are allowed free speech and the right to demonsrtate 
not sure how long that this will last with the goverment we have ..??big brother comes to mind....

allan kerr tried to have the police move me off yesterday ,
as he doesnt like what is on my van.........
unfortunatelly as the officer advised them this is a civil matter and i have done nothing wrong ,
so i went back to his dealership and continued my protest ....
not really what he wanted ???
allen kerr showed his true colours yesterday .
they tried to resolve situation to there liking and when it didnt work they tried bullying me with the police .....

now they may come on here and try to say .i caused problems and intimidated there staff ect .but before they do that i .i will mention....that i recorded all that was said ..so we have an accurate record of events ...
this also helped when the police came to speak to me ....
there answer was no offences have been committed .
and as long as i dont go onto there property i can protest and park up with my demonstration for as long as i like ....
what is alledged by dealers and what tape recorder recorded was a very differnt version...good job i took tape recorder as i could have left myself open to all kind of accusations .......
this is not what allan kerr wanted to here ,,,,
i may not be a computer expert or have a levels in english..

but i am not a fool as some on here may think 
and yes lots on here will not agree with me but you are all entitled to your oppion .....

but that is the law ...


----------



## GerryD

Oh dear, this is getting deeper and deeper.
Roclaire, you have had an offer from Swift to put your van right. For your own sake, take up their offer, you do not have to speak to them so you cannot intimidate them, and let's have an end to this.
I could understand your protracted postings if nobody was offering to help, but you have had that offer so many times, just take it.
Gerry


----------



## asprn

Why is this now-preposterous thread being allow to run? This hasn't been a discussion for some time, but simply a platform for one bitter member to vent his spleen.

Please - stop wasting good bandwidth and lock it.

Dougie.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

That's it I'm outa here and pressing the 'don't watch this topic' button as as it's getting more and more stupid and has been protracted beyond measure by unreasonable demands by the original author.

Roclaire grow up, deal with your van issues like an adult. Make allowances for your problems in your behaviour so that people who don't know of them will treat you with the care and respect you crave. 

If you treat everything in the world the way you've behaved over these van issues it's a wonder anyone will deal with you over anything.

Andy


----------



## carol

Having read roclaire's last post, in many ways made me smile - why - well I can recall a similar situation when I could get no redress from a well known kitchen company in Plymouth and threatened making a sandwich board and standing outside their premises....I didn't in the end, the threat had been enough... but there are times in ones life, when you do feel really angered into something, which perhaps is normally out of character.... although I do think from his own admission roclaire does realise he is (a) intimidating and (b) loud (albeit due to partial deafness)... which of course isn't going to help the problem.

Like others have said, IF the offer from Kath (re getting it fixed this week) is still on offer, I would personally take it, and get on with your life and enjoy your motorhome, but do please try to sort out your car seat problem for your child's sake...whether that is to buy another make or whatever...it does need redressing, and that is NOT Swift's or Alan Kerr's fault.

I also think, unless having followed this thread, some perhaps have got things wrong, or maybe me, but it looks that you live down around Paignton - hence Alan Kerr's being your CLOSEST dealer for a Swift, and Chelston being the next nearerst..... so driving north to Swift was not what perhaps you were intending to do anyway....?

Do let us know at the end what the outcome is, I also think that to improve your own case you should - at the moment - refrain from further comments etc., here, keep your record of things at Alan Kerr, but proceed quietly to resolve the issue, help has been offered, take it.

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## carol

asprn said:


> Please - stop wasting good bandwidth and lock it.
> 
> Dougie.


To a mod - I think it best for ALL concerned....

Carol


----------



## asprn

*Re: allan kerr and swift*



roclaire said:


> ...when the police came to speak to me .... there answer was no offences have been committed .


From much unfortunate experience with such situations, I'm willing to bet the price of your van repairs that the officers tried hard to find some. 

You may feel - as you're entitled to - that you've won some issue. What you've lost however, is the support and goodwill of everyone here who has tried to help you. I can also provide an educated guess as to the officers' comments after leaving that incident.

All the best.

Dougie.


----------



## RichardnGill

> Roclaire
> 
> Can I just confirm our offer of a factory repair. We will be in a position to replace the door from Tuesday onwards, as offered by Jenny yesterday. I would appreciate it if you could confirm, your acceptance over the weekend or on Monday so that I can make suitable plans.
> 
> If next week is not convenient to you and your family, we can make other arrangements.
> 
> Regards
> Kath


 Roclaire, is there a reason why you do not want to take this action to get your door fixed?

Or do you enjoy the battle and dont want it to end?

Richard...


----------



## 110747

Just read through this SAGA and am concerned for all involved here.

There seems to be 2 issues here.

1. The door would not open and needs to be replaced.

2. The child seat fixing issue.

Roclaire, what do want from all this.

do you want resolution, a fight, or some kind of retribution.

I understand Swift are offering to fix the door issue. get it fixed by them, get someone to sort it out for you. If you lived near me i would take it for you and get it sorted, ask for some help to get it fixed.

Give them a fair chance to sort it out, then if they fail you have just cause to complain or reject the vehicle.

The seat belt issue is very complex and i suggest as has been previously suggested you get advice from a child seat installer, you may have to pay for a new seat etc, but i think the childs safety is worth it. NEVER trust the safety of a loved one to chance, you will regret it if anything should happen.

And if it were me i would take full responsibility for ensuring the seat is correct for the job and fitted correctly and fit for purpose.

If i am not happy with the robustness of the installation, i simply would not put a child in it.

If you need some help dealing with all these issues, ask, someone will help to sort it all out. Arbritration is the best way to sort this out and it seems to me you are now entrenched in a position. this needs resolving for all concerned, this could ruin your MH'ing for life.

Please get someone to help sort all this out and you back off from the situation to remove the history that is documented here.

Just my thoughts.

Geoff B


----------

